# Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day – 25th January 2009



## S-X-I

Following on from the 'feeler thread' I posted a few months back I have managed to arrange a Detailing and Rolling Road Day courtesy of Star Performance in Kirkcaldy.

The last few Scottish Detailing Days have been purely detailing orientated so I thought that this would be a nice break from the norm.

*Date

Sunday 25th January 2009

Location

Star Performance
Unit 1D
Frances Industrial Park
Wemyss Road
Dysart
Kirkcaldy
Fife
KY1 2XZ

01592 655595

Start Time

9:30AM - 10:00AM

Detailing

Demonstrations*

As ever the detailing teacher of choice, Dave KG, will be attending this meet to carry out demonstrations. If you wish to see any aspect of detailing demonstrated then please feel free post it up and I will try my best to try and sort something out.

*Traders*

David G from Car Wash'n'Wax has kindly agreed to attend the Detailing Day so he will be there with a range of Chemical Guy's products for you to spend your cash on. If you require a specific item from Car Wash'n'Wax then again post it up and I'm sure David will ensue that he has that product on the day.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/

*UPDATE*

I have provisionally got Bill Goodall from AutoSmart attending this event. So he will be there wil his truck full of more detailing goodies for you to spend more of your cash on if you fail to resist the temptation.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/

I have been in contact with a number of other traders about this Detailing Day so watch this space for more updates.

*Rolling Road*

Star Performance is well known for their VAG tuning capabilities and is also famous for their Rolling Road Days. This day will give you the chance to find out exactly how many horses are running under your bonnet.

Each car that participates in the Rolling Road Day will have up two runs (one preliminary, one full power) on the Rolling Road and each car will receive a full coloured print out showing power and torque.

*Cost*

*2WD - £25
4WD - £40*

(Cost may vary due to numbers)

*Exceptions*

*No Nissan Skyline's
No Automatic Gearboxes*

Jim at Star Performance has also kindly offered to put on a barbeque and supply us with tea and coffee on the day.

I think I have just about covered everything but if you do have any further questions feel free to PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible.

Sign up of the Detailing and Rolling Road Day will be done as usual. If you wish to have your car on the Rolling Road then please put Rolling Road in brackets next to your name.










1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)


----------



## Dave KG

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG (No way in hell my car is going on a rolling road!! :lol::lol


----------



## TUBS

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG (No way in hell my car is going on a rolling road!! )
3) TUBS ( Its been a while since Ive been at a meet ! )


----------



## TUBS

Get the baker on the ball for some pancakes !!! :lol:


----------



## missyR

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG (No way in hell my car is going on a rolling road!! )
3) TUBS ( Its been a while since Ive been at a meet ! )
4. missyR (oooo shiny things but my car ain't going near a rolling road!!)


----------



## mark1319

Had a RR day with ClubVS there in February, Jim is great and the way they flew through all the cars was great. Good honest RR as well, all figures were where they should be

Not sure if I can make it, but might just:thumb:


----------



## swordjo

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG (No way in hell my car is going on a rolling road!! )
3) TUBS ( Its been a while since Ive been at a meet ! )
4. missyR (oooo shiny things but my car ain't going near a rolling road!!)
5. swordjo (Rolling Road) .. need to see what the Ibiza Cupra I bought is pushing.


----------



## Alzay

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG (No way in hell my car is going on a rolling road!! )
3) TUBS ( Its been a while since Ive been at a meet ! )
4. missyR (oooo shiny things but my car ain't going near a rolling road!!)
5. swordjo (Rolling Road) .. need to see what the Ibiza Cupra I bought is pushing.
6. Alzay (Rolling Rolling Rolling)


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG 
3. TUBS 
4. missyR 
5. swordjo (Rolling Road) 
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)


----------



## Ali

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG 
3. TUBS 
4. missyR 
5. swordjo (Rolling Road) 
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)


----------



## Grizzle

TUBS said:


> Get the baker on the ball for some pancakes !!! :lol:


haha that was good that time with the pancakes pete took a bootfull!!!.

Oh and why no skylines??


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> Oh and why no skylines??


No idea Graham, Jim just had that on the list next to automatic cars.

Looks like you'll need to bring the van then


----------



## alx_chung

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG 
3. TUBS 
4. missyR 
5. swordjo (Rolling Road) 
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> No idea Graham, Jim just had that on the list next to automatic cars.
> 
> Looks like you'll need to bring the van then


ah well van it is :wall:

:lol:


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> ah well van it is :wall:


Get your name up then! lol


----------



## alan_mcc

why no skylines? just out of interest :lol:


----------



## notsosmall

Im interested in going along and also the rolling road but cant confirm till closer the time due to other commitments 

should be good :thumb: also to see the scooby on the RR so hopefully i can make it along


----------



## swordjo

I was gonna try and get a session on the RR anyway. My car is meant to be 156bhp standard, but i've fitted a boost gaugue and it's boosting at about 10/11psi more than a standard Cupra so I should be able to find out if it's been remapped on the RR.


----------



## Grizzle

swordjo said:


> I was gonna try and get a session on the RR anyway. My car is meant to be 156bhp standard, but i've fitted a boost gaugue and it's boosting at about 10/11psi more than a standard Cupra so I should be able to find out if it's been remapped on the RR.


eh aye what ever! Feel the power of the Ford son!! :devil:


----------



## Grizzle

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG 
3. TUBS 
4. missyR 
5. swordjo (Rolling Road) 
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham


----------



## swordjo

Custom Detailers said:


> eh aye what ever! Feel the power of the Ford son!! :devil:


I'll bring one of these







for all the soot then! :lol:

You had it remapped?


----------



## Sandro

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro

Think i'll have to stick the Decat on before this then  was gonna wait til my MOT in march, but i think ill stick it on there. should be interesting.


----------



## rr dave

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro
11. RR Dave (RR - 2WD)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## swordjo

Sandro said:


> Think i'll have to stick the Decat on before this then  was gonna wait til my MOT in march, but i think ill stick it on there. should be interesting.


What you think that will give you extra power wise mate?


----------



## Sandro

nooo idea, a few ponies at best i suspect. The 100 cell race cat i put on the ibiza was well worth it though btw!  get it done


----------



## swordjo

Sandro said:


> nooo idea, a few ponies at best i suspect. The 100 cell race cat i put on the ibiza was well worth it though btw!  get it done


I'm trying to leave it standardish until spring and then I may play about with it! Gonna get a Forge 007p DV, and some standard 16's for it just now. It came with some dodgy17's. It's got a Green Dynatwist air filter which is nice. Whay kind of power was yours?


----------



## Grizzle

swordjo said:


> I'll bring one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all the soot then! :lol:
> 
> You had it remapped?


You kidding all that comes out is rabbits and flowers from the back of my van!!

Nah i did consider it though from vantuner.co.uk but felt it being 5 years old might be a bit of a strain on it. Plus its a work van I'm not going down the "mod my van.com" route and turn to a clients house and them wondering if they are paying for your services or the next modification to your van.


----------



## swordjo

Aye your van looks fine as it is, very professional. You still got the Coupe? You could bring that along and see how that goes?


----------



## Grizzle

swordjo said:


> Aye your van looks fine as it is, very professional. You still got the Coupe? You could bring that along and see how that goes?


yeh still got it, few battle scars though, i caught it fighting with the driveway wall


----------



## alx_chung

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh still got it, few battle scars though, i caught it fighting with the driveway wall


Maybe we should invite Ninos along and have a battle of the Coupes 
Besides his car can do with a good detail ;-)
Alex


----------



## jamie_222

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro
11. RR Dave (RR - 2WD)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road) (Newbie)


----------



## pete330

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro
11. RR Dave (RR - 2WD)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road) (Newbie)
13.Pete330 (Hide those pancakes)


----------



## Sandro

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (RR - 2WD)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road) (Newbie)
13.Pete330 (Hide those pancakes)

adjusted to keep Swordjo happy  haha


----------



## allyrennie

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (RR - 2WD)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road) (Newbie)
13.Pete330 (Hide those pancakes)
14. allyrennie


----------



## RobDom

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road and haven't been to a DW Meet for a while)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (RR - 2WD)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road) (Newbie)
13.Pete330 (Hide those pancakes)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon


----------



## S-X-I

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13.Pete330 
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon


----------



## swordjo

Fraser what is the threshold for the price you have quote? How many are needed on the RR? Not fussed about the price though as £25 is a cracking price IMO.


----------



## ghost_walker

1.. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13.Pete330 
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (rolling road)


----------



## ghost_walker

just a thought, how about everyone takes a guess at their estimated horse power / torque

and the winner gets a prize?

nothing expensive mind as it's just for fun.

49p el cheapo sponge ?


----------



## S-X-I

swordjo said:


> Fraser what is the threshold for the price you have quote? How many are needed on the RR? Not fussed about the price though as £25 is a cracking price IMO.


Not sure although on the Star Performance website it states that around 12-16 cars is the idea number.

TBH I don't see the prices changing but its just to cover myself incase they do. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

does it cost anything to turn up just for the detailing, but not the rolling road?
me and my dad are interested!


----------



## blr123

alan_mcc said:


> does it cost anything to turn up just for the detailing, but not the rolling road?
> me and my dad are interested!


It never has in the past so I assume it's the same this time round :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## S-X-I

alan_mcc said:


> does it cost anything to turn up just for the detailing, but not the rolling road?


There will be *no* cost if you just are there for the detailing, never has been and there never will be.


----------



## evobaz

Might pop along to this. Don't think i'll bother putting the car on the dyno though.


----------



## swordjo

evobaz said:


> Might pop along to this. Don't think i'll bother putting the car on the dyno though.


Booooo, we need something to break the 250+ barrier :lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Does anyone know the AS Rep for that area - he/she might want to pop in?

Plus i need to bulk buy berry blast lol


----------



## S-X-I

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Does anyone know the AS Rep for that area - he/she might want to pop in?


Was going to look into it this week, should have some news by Friday :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

swordjo said:


> Booooo, we need something to break the 250+ barrier :lol:


I'm pretty sure it'd break the 250 barrier but i'm also worried it'd break the timing belt as its due for a change.

Just waiting until next year when i'm getting the internals changed and some more parts fitted to get the t/belt done at the same time. Then hopefully it'll break the 430 barrier:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Does anyone know the AS Rep for that area - he/she might want to pop in?
> 
> Plus i need to bulk buy berry blast lol


No you dont look up Nilco Cranberry via maccess its more than half the price of AS and a massive container


----------



## swordjo

evobaz said:


> I'm pretty sure it'd break the 250 barrier but i'm also worried it'd break the timing belt as its due for a change.
> 
> Just waiting until next year when i'm getting the internals changed and some more parts fitted to get the t/belt done at the same time. Then hopefully it'll break the 430 barrier:thumb:


I'd kinda guessed it was running alot more than that, it was for the reason that I don't think any of the rest who have signed up have more than 250! Dunno what the boys with the Scooby is running though.


----------



## M4D YN

Custom Detailers said:


> No you dont look up Nilco Cranberry via maccess its more than half the price of AS and a massive container


have you tried this sir??


----------



## Grizzle

indeed same product.

[email protected]@k

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/750ml-Cranber...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

massive mark up on these via AS mate.


----------



## M4D YN

Custom Detailers said:


> indeed same product.
> 
> [email protected]@k
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/750ml-Cranber...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> massive mark up on these via AS mate.


you surprise me more and more as time goes on 

i checked the link and seen the same spray top as the AS fresh

and i buy this in bulk as well,well i did,not anymore :thumb:

cheers again handsome


----------



## Grizzle

oh ya smooth talking bast... lol


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Pete330 
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (rolling road)


----------



## spitfire

Would it be OK to bring my freind along with his modified scooby. He'd like to put it on the rollers to see what it's pushing


----------



## swordjo

spitfire said:


> Would it be OK to bring my freind along with his modified scooby. He'd like to put it on the rollers to see what it's pushing


Aslong as it pops and bangs like a rally car! :lol:


----------



## S-X-I

spitfire said:


> Would it be OK to bring my freind along with his modified scooby. He'd like to put it on the rollers to see what it's pushing


The more the merrier Dougie!


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> Aslong as it pops and bangs like a rally car! :lol:


I've seen the car but never heard it running.



S-X-I said:


> The more the merrier Dougie!


Thanks. Hopefully we'll get it detailed before the event:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Pete330 
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (rolling road)
17. Spitfire(rolling road)


----------



## pete330

i have posted this on our BMW Forum as we had a round 12 cars turn up at last one


----------



## S-X-I

As PM'd to Pete330 earlier I will be keeping this meet was a DW only event for the time being. This is to ensure that no DW member will be left out due to high numbers from other car clubs attending.

If nearer the time we have spaces left then I would happily accept members from other clubs and forums to attend.

If you have any questions or wish to invite other car clubs nearer the time then please PM me.

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Pete330 
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Spitfire (Rolling Road)


----------



## pete330

When we had a meet here before i got folk to attend that had an interest in Detailing and most signed up to the forum after
I thought this was how things work,but obviously not with your meets,so i wont be telling anyone nor will i be attenting


----------



## pete330

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)


----------



## evobaz

<<<ducks to avoid the flying rattle>>>


----------



## swordjo

evobaz said:


> <<<ducks to avoid the flying rattle>>>


:lol:


----------



## caledonia

pete330 said:


> When we had a meet here before i got folk to attend that had an interest in Detailing and most signed up to the forum after
> I thought this was how things work,but obviously not with your meets,so i wont be telling anyone nor will i be attenting


:tumbleweed:



evobaz said:


> <<<ducks to avoid the flying rattle>>>


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------



## spitfire

pete330 said:


> When we had a meet here before i got folk to attend that had an interest in Detailing and most signed up to the forum after
> I thought this was how things work,but obviously not with your meets,so i wont be telling anyone nor will i be attenting


Don't take it like that Pete. I don't know how many places are available but if there are too many going for the rolling road then I'm willing to withdraw. I think Frazer's just trying to guard against the meet being taken over by another club which I think is fair enough. He's not ruling it out entirely just being carefull not to disapoint DW members. See it from his point of veiw as the organiser.


----------



## swordjo

I can see where Fraser is coming from TBH. I'm sure Jim @ Star said they would ideally like about 12-16 on the rollers max and we are already at 9 with 2 months to go. Would be a shame if members missed out a run on the rollers.


----------



## pete330

spitfire said:


> Don't take it like that Pete. I don't know how many places are available but if there are too many going for the rolling road then I'm willing to withdraw. I think Frazer's just trying to guard against the meet being taken over by another club which I think is fair enough. He's not ruling it out entirely just being carefull not to disapoint DW members. See it from his point of veiw as the organiser.


I never stated that they would all want RR anyway,most have had there cars done before or aint interested in that side of things
Just detailing enthusiasts coming along to meet other enthusiasts just as it should be


----------



## S-X-I

Pete my PM and post were in no way ment to offend you. I was simply stating that I would like to keep this event within DW for the time being so that no one from DW gets left out. 

As I stated in both the PM I sent you and the post in this thread if nearer the time we are low on numbers then I would happily invite members from other clubs/forums.


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)


----------



## RRobert

S-X-I said:


> Pete my PM and post were in no way ment to offend you. I was simply stating that I would like to keep this event within DW for the time being so that no one from DW gets left out.
> 
> As I stated in both the PM I sent you and the post in this thread if nearer the time we are low on numbers then I would happily invite members from other clubs/forums.


Organising stuff like this is a poisoned chalice - I know.
cheers
:thumb:


----------



## RRobert

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet - Robert
__________________


----------



## SURFERROSA

Can make it after all:thumb:


1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet - Robert
18. SURFERROSA


----------



## Paulo

SURFERROSA said:


> Can make it after all:thumb:
> 
> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham
> 10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
> 11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 14. allyrennie
> 15. RobDon
> 16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
> 17. Xpressvalet - Robert
> 18. SURFERROSA


19. Paulo

Oops !!


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo


----------



## SCOTIA

Ive been to jim before and my wallets usually a lot lighter.Would be nice to see how close my VRS is to 200 bhp(standard)
S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20.SCOTIA


----------



## S-X-I

SCOTIA said:


> Ive been to jim before and my wallets usually a lot lighter.Would be nice to see how close my VRS is to 200 bhp(standard)


Are you wanting to put your car on the Rolling Road SCOTIA?


----------



## SCOTIA

oops  yes rolling road for me.


----------



## Deanoecosse

S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20.SCOTIA (Rolling Road
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)


----------



## swordjo

So... for the people signed up for the RR, what figure are you looking to achieve?


----------



## caledonia

S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20.SCOTIA (Rolling Road
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road) 
22 caledonia.


----------



## jamie_222

S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)(100bhp at a guess its only a 1.6)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20.SCOTIA (Rolling Road
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road) 
22 caledonia.


----------



## RRobert

a few known names appearing there now for me. great news looking fwd to it.
What about motorbikes on the RR?

Deanoeccosse - your just around the corner from me, we got a convoy?
:thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker

230hp and with fingers crossed a little bit more


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road) 
22 caledonia.


----------



## Grizzle

xpressvalet said:


> a few known names appearing there now for me. great news looking fwd to it.
> What about motorbikes on the RR?


No idea mate, never seen any on the RR would be fun though give jim an email and find out,

Fingers crossed i have my caddy for then and get it on the rollers :thumb:


----------



## Phil23

*Me,me,me!!*

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road) 
22 caledonia.
23. Phil23 :driver:


----------



## rr dave

10 year old car that was 197bhp standard...A couple of breathing mods and a full service this year hopefully break the 200 mark but its a tough calll with age of the car.


----------



## S-X-I

Since the car is called the Panda 100HP i'll be looking for around that figure, anything more and i'll be chuffed.

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet 
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road) 
22 caledonia
23. Phil23


----------



## alx_chung

With a few things added. I am hoping for something in the 200 area (was rr'ed at 182 in Feb)
Hopefully we can get more people for the Rolling Road as Star recommends about 15-20 cars for it to be worth while.
Alex

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22 caledonia
23. Phil23


----------



## Grizzle

200?? your dvd player doesnt add bhp Alex lmao


----------



## alx_chung

Custom Detailers said:


> 200?? your dvd player doesnt add bhp Alex lmao


Har har har har.....but taking my Arnold Clark sticker did 
Alex


----------



## jamiec

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22 caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec


----------



## cheechy

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)


I'll put the car back on the rollers to see if its still putting out the 250 or so hp that Jim mapped it at last year


----------



## pixor

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor

I am wondering if Paulo is the same Paulo from the RX-8 owners club, and if SURFERROSA has the same taste in music as me :wave:


----------



## VixMix

^^^ Tis indeed Paulo from RX8 OC, CraigRX-8 is here too. I was also a member, but have parted company with the Rex now. :wave:


----------



## pixor

Me too. The Rex is gone and I've a BMW E39 530iA Sport now, and I want to detail it to within an inch of it's life (assuming my 6 month old will allow me!).

Nice to see some of the old names on here. What are you driving these days?


----------



## VixMix

I'm in a Mini Cooper now.


----------



## SURFERROSA

pixor said:


> I am wondering if Paulo is the same Paulo from the RX-8 owners club, and if SURFERROSA has the same taste in music as me :wave:












Guess that's me rumbled then?

Got to be my fave album.

Welcome to the Forum by the way:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

not gonna make this one  dad will be away on the rigs!
he says he'll manage an aberdeen one if theres gonna be one sometime though 

his car is covered in swirls so it could be a good one to work on?


----------



## BioHzrd

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd ( Rolling Road )

Wouldent mind seeing if ive got more since my remap !


----------



## pixor

SURFERROSA said:


> Got to be my fave album.


Mine too :thumb:

Did you see them when they did Edinburgh a couple of years ago? I'd just met my wife, and she confessed to being a big fan and bought us tickets for my birthday. She knows the way to a Pixies fan's heart!


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)


----------



## SURFERROSA

pixor said:


> Mine too :thumb:
> 
> Did you see them when they did Edinburgh a couple of years ago? I'd just met my wife, and she confessed to being a big fan and bought us tickets for my birthday. She knows the way to a Pixies fan's heart!


Sure did. Also been to see Frank Black and The Catholics, Frank Black and Black Francis either side of that one:thumb: All superb.

I won't ask your age just at the moment though.


----------



## Mark M

I shall keep you posted wrt my attendance Frazer!

Got something lined up this Thurs, so I may be back to office work...and will attend if this is the case


----------



## S-X-I

Mark M said:


> I shall keep you posted wrt my attendance Frazer!
> 
> Got something lined up this Thurs, so I may be back to office work...and will attend if this is the case


No problem Mark, all the best for Thursday!


----------



## swordjo

Bump.. just to try and get the boobies off the page incase anyone gets in trouble at work :lol:

. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)


----------



## chron

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
28. chron (Rolling Road)


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
28. chron (Rolling Road)


----------



## pixor

SURFERROSA said:


> I won't ask your age just at the moment though.


If I reveal that I saw them in 1989 at Newcastle Poly and 1990 at Preston Guild Hall, you probably don't need to ask!


----------



## badly_dubbed

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
28. chron (Rolling Road
29. badly dubbed


----------



## VixMix

Did take me a whiley to get my name down, but I couldnae make up my mind whether I wanted to do rolling road or not. Was a bit worried that my wee mini would not be the kind of car that goes on rolling roads. I'm a rolling road virgin :lol:

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (Rolling Road)
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
28. chron (Rolling Road
29. badly dubbed
30. VixMix (RollingRoad)


----------



## Sandro

Im gonna have to take my name off im afraid! im going down to London at some point, it might the same weekend or the weekend after, if its the weekend after i'll need the money to go away  pishness i know, next time though!

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (cancelled  )
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
28. chron (Rolling Road
29. badly dubbed
30. VixMix (RollingRoad)


----------



## pixor

I'd love a go on the rolling road, but my BMW 530i is an auto


----------



## scoles1

wouldnt mind seeing if i have gained any more torque since playing about with the actuator..... and always like watching Dave KG at work

When will payment be required for this???

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. Sandro (cancelled )
11. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
12. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
13. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
14. allyrennie
15. RobDon
16. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
17. Xpressvalet
18. SURFERROSA
19. Paulo
20. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
21. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
22. caledonia
23. Phil23
24. jamiec
25. Cheechy (Rolling road)
26. Pixor
27. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
28. chron (Rolling Road
29. badly dubbed
30. VixMix (RollingRoad)
31. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)


----------



## S-X-I

scoles1 said:


> When will payment be required for this???


Payment on the day to Star Performance, the meet itself is free of cost :thumb:


----------



## scoles1

ah i see... i thought there would be payment before hand to ensure persons would be there...


Stuart


----------



## S-X-I

Numbers are looking really good for this meet so far but I'm sure we can do better.

So come on, get your name down!!!

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> Numbers are looking really good for this meet so far but I'm sure we can do better.
> 
> So come on, get your name down!!!
> 
> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham(Rolling Road)
> 10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 13. allyrennie
> 14. RobDon
> 15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
> 16. Xpressvalet
> 17. SURFERROSA
> 18. Paulo
> 19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
> 20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
> 21. caledonia
> 22. Phil23
> 23. jamiec
> 24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
> 25. Pixor
> 26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
> 27. chron (Rolling Road
> 28. badly dubbed
> 29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
> 30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)


I'll have the caddy by then possibly remapped too so i'll stick me down for the Rolling Road


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> I'll have the caddy by then possibly remapped too so i'll stick me down for the Rolling Road


Are you getting Star Performance to do the re-map for you?


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> Are you getting Star Performance to do the re-map for you?


yeh i thinkso :thumb: and retro fit cruise control gotta have some comforts i do alot of miles lol


----------



## alx_chung

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh i thinkso :thumb: and retro fit cruise control gotta have some comforts i do alot of miles lol


Does that mean you have sourced one then?? 
Alex


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh i thinkso :thumb: and retro fit cruise control gotta have some comforts i do alot of miles lol


Pretty good increase going from 109bhp to 140bhp, that should make a difference :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

alx_chung said:


> Does that mean you have sourced one then??
> Alex


Possibly


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> Pretty good increase going from 109bhp to 140bhp, that should make a difference :thumb:


104-140 should be good probably max what you could get running it safely anymore would need a bigger turbo from a Golf GTTDI 150 and bigger intercooler :thumb: sure its something in the future lol


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)


----------



## swordjo

Custom Detailers said:


> 104-140 should be good probably max what you could get running it safely anymore would need a bigger turbo from a Golf GTTDI 150 and bigger intercooler :thumb: sure its something in the future lol


140 should beat a good few cars on the day.. your torque should be pretty good too. I had the PD150 in my old Leon and it was nice and torquey standard... remapped to 180 it's better from the ones i've driven.


----------



## S-X-I

swordjo said:


> 140 should beat a good few cars on the day


It'll beat mines


----------



## Altered Carbon

I don't see why not!

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)


----------



## S-X-I

*Help Required!*

Bit of help required from all that are attending.

In order to carry out demo's we need a demo car.

So if anyone wants to offer their car or has a scrap panel availble for DaveKG to work his magic on and show us a few techniques then please let me know.

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)


----------



## Dougster

Tell Jim I was asking for him.

(apologies for the image quality but it was taken WAY back. Car still covered in Swissol Samurai I think)


----------



## Grizzle

swordjo said:


> 140 should beat a good few cars on the day.. your torque should be pretty good too. I had the PD150 in my old Leon and it was nice and torquey standard... remapped to 180 it's better from the ones i've driven.


Hope to beat a few cars well thats the plan :thumb:



S-X-I said:


> It'll beat mines


Dont worry your still young and gathering experience, i know of a guy who had a 1.2 corsa for a year and straight away jumped into an Astra VXR :doublesho

All in good time mate


----------



## Dave KG

swordjo said:


> 140 should beat a good few cars on the day.. your torque should be pretty good too. I had the PD150 in my old Leon and it was nice and torquey standard... remapped to 180 it's better from the ones i've driven.


In some ways its tempting to stick the S60 on the rolling road to get its torque figure... its meant to be 185bhp and 400Nm standard, its not been tweaked or modded (not my thing), but does feel very strong on the road... But then, not sure if I'm keen to see my car being gunned to the red line, I know it happens on the MOT and thats enough for me - I want it to last well over 200k and so outright performance is of little interest over and above academic curiosty.


----------



## sorearms

*Re panel available for demo*



S-X-I said:


> Bit of help required from all that are attending.
> 
> In order to carry out demo's we need a demo car.
> 
> So if anyone wants to offer their car or has a scrap panel availble for DaveKG to work his magic on and show us a few techniques then please let me know.
> 
> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham (Rolling Road)
> 10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 13. allyrennie
> 14. RobDon
> 15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
> 16. Xpressvalet
> 17. SURFERROSA
> 18. Paulo
> 19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
> 20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
> 21. caledonia
> 22. Phil23
> 23. jamiec
> 24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
> 25. Pixor
> 26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
> 27. chron (Rolling Road
> 28. badly dubbed
> 29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
> 30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
> 31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)


I have a tailgate from a mk3 golf gti thats been keyed over with 2000 grit wet and dry. It would be interesting to see how this comes up before i get it painted. If your up for the challenge :buffer: you are welcome to have a go at this if you like dave. You looked at my car in petherum bridge car park with a view to detailing it earlier in the year. Cheers Gregor


----------



## Grizzle

Dave KG said:


> In some ways its tempting to stick the S60 on the rolling road to get its torque figure... its meant to be 185bhp and 400Nm standard, its not been tweaked or modded (not my thing), but does feel very strong on the road... But then, not sure if I'm keen to see my car being gunned to the red line, I know it happens on the MOT and thats enough for me - I want it to last well over 200k and so outright performance is of little interest over and above academic curiosty.


occasional redline helps a derv its not as if you will doing it constantly and on the RR you can get an actual piece of mind what it is running at.


----------



## S-X-I

sorearms said:


> I have a tailgate from a mk3 golf gti thats been keyed over with 2000 grit wet and dry. It would be interesting to see how this comes up before i get it painted. If your up for the challenge :buffer: you are welcome to have a go at this if you like dave. You looked at my car in petherum bridge car park with a view to detailing it earlier in the year. Cheers Gregor


Thanks for the offer :thumb:

I'll keep you in mind but ideally I was looking for something with a bit more surface area like a bonnet.

If anyone else is interesting in supplying their car or a panel for demo's then please let me know.


----------



## ianking

Is it too late to stick my name down for this?

If not I would like to come along with my BMW 130i M Sport. 
Not sure yet if I will be putting it on the rollers or not. 
Last time I was there for a DW meet I put my R56 Cooper S on and was pleasantly suprised. That was back in March 2007 I think, when that car was only 2 weeks old.


----------



## sorearms

You can use my car if you like no probs. Tell you what you can use every panel on it. Seriously if you want to do a demo with my bonnet it's no probs bud. Let me know.


----------



## S-X-I

ianking said:


> Is it too late to stick my name down for this?


Not at all, get your name down! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

sorearms said:


> You can use my car if you like no probs. Tell you what you can use every panel on it. Seriously if you want to do a demo with my bonnet it's no probs bud. Let me know.


That would be great :thumb:

I'll tell Dave not to do any burn through demo's then lol

Anyone want to offer there car as a back up just incase Sorearms can;t make it on the day?


----------



## S-X-I

*UPDATE*

I have provisionally got Bill Goodall from AutoSmart attending this event. So he will be there wil his truck full of more detailing goodies for you to spend more of your cash on if you fail to resist the temptation.

Thanks to Graham (Custom Detailers) for getting the contact details for me :thumb:

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking


----------



## sorearms

S-X-I said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have provisionally got Bill Goodall from AutoSmart attending this event. So he will be there wil his truck full of more detailing goodies for you to spend more of your cash on if you fail to resist the temptation.
> 
> Thanks to Graham (Custom Detailers) for getting the contact details for me :thumb:
> 
> http://www.autosmart.co.uk/
> 
> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham (Rolling Road)
> 10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 13. allyrennie
> 14. RobDon
> 15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
> 16. Xpressvalet
> 17. SURFERROSA
> 18. Paulo
> 19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
> 20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
> 21. caledonia
> 22. Phil23
> 23. jamiec
> 24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
> 25. Pixor
> 26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
> 27. chron (Rolling Road
> 28. badly dubbed
> 29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
> 30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
> 31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
> 32. ianking


33. Sorearms (Gregor) Car donated for medical grounds


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)


----------



## Phil23

S-X-I said:


> Bit of help required from all that are attending.
> 
> In order to carry out demo's we need a demo car.
> 
> So if anyone wants to offer their car or has a scrap panel availble for DaveKG to work his magic on and show us a few techniques then please let me know.
> 
> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham (Rolling Road)
> 10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 13. allyrennie
> 14. RobDon
> 15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
> 16. Xpressvalet
> 17. SURFERROSA
> 18. Paulo
> 19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
> 20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
> 21. caledonia
> 22. Phil23
> 23. jamiec
> 24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
> 25. Pixor
> 26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
> 27. chron (Rolling Road
> 28. badly dubbed
> 29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
> 30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
> 31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)


Would a 2000 5 series BMW do. It's silver, haven't had it long but it has been a bit neglected which is the reason I bought it. If not I've got my 1998 dark green VW Golf of which I'm probably get the front end resprayed anyway.


----------



## VixMix

Phil23 said:


> Would a 2000 5 series BMW do. It's silver, haven't had it long but it has been a bit neglected which is the reason I bought it. If not I've got my 1998 dark green VW Golf of which I'm probably get the front end resprayed anyway.


Ach, bring em all and we can all have a practice!

What equipment is going to be there? Who's bringing what?

I have just bought a silverline rotary - I was going to bring it to play with...


----------



## S-X-I

Phil23 said:


> Would a 2000 5 series BMW do. It's silver, haven't had it long but it has been a bit neglected which is the reason I bought it. If not I've got my 1998 dark green VW Golf of which I'm probably get the front end resprayed anyway.


Either car would be great although the Golf would be better for showing defects.

If your attending the meet then bring it along and it could be used as a back up demo car if thats ok?


----------



## Phil23

S-X-I said:


> Either car would be great although the Golf would be better for showing defects.
> 
> If your attending the meet then bring it along and it could be used as a back up demo car if thats ok?


No probs, that leaves me with the Beemer to play with when the wife gives up my xmas pressies !!!
P.S It'll be my birthday that weekend so she can bring her wallet:lol:


----------



## S-X-I

VixMix said:


> What equipment is going to be there? Who's bringing what?
> 
> I have just bought a silverline rotary - I was going to bring it to play with...


I'll need to PM DaveKG to find out what he will be bringing along and what he will need.

I'll get back to you :thumb:



Phil23 said:


> No probs, that leaves me with the Beemer to play with when the wife gives up my xmas pressies !!!
> P.S It'll be my birthday that weekend so she can bring her wallet:lol:


Thats great, i'll pop your name on the list.


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)


----------



## Grizzle

I'll have my kit with me anyway on board the new wheels lol


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> I'll have my kit with me anyway on board the new wheels lol


Nice one!


----------



## scoles1

if struggling for a car to demo on i'm bringing the golf its black and Dave KG has been at it already although swirls are appearing again....



stuart


----------



## sorearms

What time will you need me there for as you're using my car as a demo. I'm gonna wash the bonnet with 1000 grit wet and dry :lol: Cant have Dave getting an easy ride now can we


----------



## scoles1

can i ask is there any rules against non member attending this for the RR and also to see the detailing demo?

Stuart


----------



## Sandro

i think everyone is welcome as long as they are accounted for and expected


----------



## scoles1

thank you.... i was speaking to a mate of mine today and he was interested in attending both for the detailing demo and he is keen to see what his car is giving power wise.....

If any body objects let me know.... i will give it a day or two and al add his name to the list as long as it doesnt cause any problems.

Stuart


----------



## jerry318

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318


----------



## S-X-I

scoles1 said:


> thank you.... i was speaking to a mate of mine today and he was interested in attending both for the detailing demo and he is keen to see what his car is giving power wise.....
> 
> If any body objects let me know.... i will give it a day or two and al add his name to the list as long as it doesnt cause any problems.
> 
> Stuart


No problem at all if you want to bring a friend along, if they are not a member on here just put +1 next to your name then Rolling Road in brackets :thumb:


----------



## scoles1

Thanks.... will let him know that its A.O.K :thumb:

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318


----------



## h4den1

never been to one of your meets before so will tag along if thats kl 

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318 
36. h4den1


----------



## S-X-I

h4den1 said:


> never been to one of your meets before so will tag along if thats kl


The more the merrier :thumb:

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318 
36. h4den1


----------



## S-X-I

Less than a month to go people!!!

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1


----------



## BioHzrd

Ill leave my name on the list but just to let you know i may not be there as some ones decided to drive into my car and im unsure as to when it will be going into the shop to get fixed, once i know i will update this accordingly !


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> Ill leave my name on the list but just to let you know i may not be there as some ones decided to drive into my car and im unsure as to when it will be going into the shop to get fixed, once i know i will update this accordingly !


Sorry to hear that.

Keep us posted on whether your still in!


----------



## BioHzrd

S-X-I said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Keep us posted on whether your still in!


Yeah will do mate like i said ill leave my name up till i know if itll be in the bodyshop and ready for then or if i wont be there at all, still awaiting th boy to speak to his insurnace (been waiting 2 weeks) im giving him till the new year then i will be taking further action with the police ! :devil:


----------



## S-X-I

BUMP!

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1


----------



## M4D YN

S-X-I said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham (Rolling Road)
> 10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 13. allyrennie
> 14. RobDon
> 15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
> 16. Xpressvalet
> 17. SURFERROSA
> 18. Paulo
> 19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
> 20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
> 21. caledonia
> 22. Phil23
> 23. jamiec
> 24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
> 25. Pixor
> 26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
> 27. chron (Rolling Road)
> 28. badly dubbed
> 29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
> 30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
> 31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
> 32. ianking
> 33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
> 34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
> 35. Jerry318
> 36. h4den1


37.M4D YN (90%)


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37.M4D YN


----------



## big eck

Anymore spaces for the rolling road???

If not i'd like to put my car on and compare the rollers with the last set I went on

I want to see about getting my car the full inside/outside claning treatment as well


----------



## alx_chung

big eck said:


> Anymore spaces for the rolling road???
> 
> If not i'd like to put my car on and compare the rollers with the last set I went on
> 
> I want to see about getting my car the full inside/outside claning treatment as well


I think there is room for the RR. At last count it was 19 cars and Star recommend that you have about 12-16 cars for the day to be worth while so add your name to the list. 
Alex


----------



## S-X-I

big eck said:


> Anymore spaces for the rolling road???
> 
> If not i'd like to put my car on and compare the rollers with the last set I went on
> 
> I want to see about getting my car the full inside/outside claning treatment as well


Yeah, add your name to the list!

Jim at Star Performance said he will get through as many as he can on the day and our numbers shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## big eck

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37.M4D YN
38. bigeck (rolling road)


----------



## S-X-I

New Year Bump!

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (rolling road)


----------



## andyboygsi

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (rolling road)
39. andyboygsi


----------



## big toast

Hi all the names Andy or Toast as my mates call me been on the forum as a guest for a bit and decided to join up!!
Was wondering if there was still space for the rolling road for myself and mates s3 if so that would be great! Jim's a top bloke at Star had work done to my Edition 30 gti and can highly rate him!
If there isn't any space left me and sum mates will come along for the day to check out the cars,purchase sum cleaning stuff and meet some new faces 

Thanks Big Toast


----------



## boabym

welcome toast where in ayrshire are you?


----------



## big toast

boabym said:


> welcome toast where in ayrshire are you?


Thanks mate:wave: From Kilmarnock What about yourself?


----------



## boabym

killie boy meself mate in irvine now


----------



## S-X-I

big toast said:


> Hi all the names Andy or Toast as my mates call me been on the forum as a guest for a bit and decided to join up!!
> Was wondering if there was still space for the rolling road for myself and mates s3 if so that would be great! Jim's a top bloke at Star had work done to my Edition 30 gti and can highly rate him!
> If there isn't any space left me and sum mates will come along for the day to check out the cars,purchase sum cleaning stuff and meet some new faces
> 
> Thanks Big Toast


Hi Toast,

There should be no problem getting you on the Rolling Road as the numbers seem about right.

So your very welcome along, the more the merrier :thumb:

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road)
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)


----------



## big toast

Thanks very much Sxi much appreciated!!! Looking forward to it and hopefully have the car nice and clean for its outing lol

Toast


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road)
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)


----------



## knoxvillain

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road)
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
41. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)


----------



## swordjo

Fraser is there a running order for this? Or is it just going to go the same way as the list above (ie You, then me, Alzay, Ali etc), that would be the fairest way?


----------



## Grizzle

I Think it should be the way the list is to make it fair.


----------



## pete330

Going to come down for this now,since there is a few folk i want to meet


----------



## Grizzle

oh great!!!!!!!!!

LMAO!!


----------



## big eck

Is it ok if my mate comes along and pops his car on the rollers???

I've put +1 next to my name just now but if is a problem i'll take it off


1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
41. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)


----------



## pete330

Custom Detailers said:


> oh great!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO!!


Your top of ma list Hehe:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

swordjo said:


> Fraser is there a running order for this? Or is it just going to go the same way as the list above (ie You, then me, Alzay, Ali etc), that would be the fairest way?





Custom Detailers said:


> I Think it should be the way the list is to make it fair.


Yeah, we will make it the above list to keep it fair.

I will bring the list along on the day so we know who is who.


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
41. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
42. pete330


----------



## spitfire

How many can they get through on the rolling road in a day?


----------



## big toast

spitfire said:


> How many can they get through on the rolling road in a day?


To be Honest Spitfire Jims pretty quick in gettin through the cars one of my mates was at a rr day said there was 18 cars and in no time there were done:driver:

Toast:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

We must be getting near the limit then as even at 15mins each that works out at about five hours so far.


----------



## big toast

spitfire said:


> We must be getting near the limit then as even at 15mins each that works out at about five hours so far.


Aye ad say 15mins max I was at Dastek rr day with some mates think they were 10mins a car they started 9a.m and stopped at 1pm

But as a say Jim is pretty quick and his rollers are acurate:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

big toast said:


> Aye ad say 15mins max I was at Dastek rr day with some mates think they were 10mins a car they started 9a.m and stopped at 1pm
> 
> But as a say Jim is pretty quick and his rollers are acurate:thumb:


Thats pretty quick. I've been ata few RR days at AVA and it seemed like they took longer than 10 or 15 mins per car. I don't know if Star will do the same but AVA check the oil level before the car is run, check the brake temps as the car is being run to ensure no sticky calipers and connect various sensors to the cars to check boost level, AFR etc.


----------



## Grizzle

evobaz said:


> Thats pretty quick. I've been ata few RR days at AVA and it seemed like they took longer than 10 or 15 mins per car. I don't know if Star will do the same but AVA check the oil level before the car is run, check the brake temps as the car is being run to ensure no sticky calipers and connect various sensors to the cars to check boost level, AFR etc.


Not a chance of that, which is making me think i wont bother, Last time i seen it being done was a case of on the rollers tie down and run nothing else which was quite worrying.


----------



## big toast

Custom Detailers said:


> Not a chance of that, which is making me think i wont bother, Last time i seen it being done was a case of on the rollers tie down and run nothing else which was quite worrying.


To be fair when I was up gettin the car mapped at Star Jim vag commed the car to make sure there was no fault codes with the car and also had the laptop on the whole time while he did it was obviously longer doing the mapping

And at Dastek they were the same checked the car for any probs and away they went with the comp checkin everything as it went


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> Not a chance of that, which is making me think i wont bother, Last time i seen it being done was a case of on the rollers tie down and run nothing else which was quite worrying.


Don't worry Graham, I chose Star Performance due to their reputation and past exsperience at a Rolling Road Day with them. They arent any back street garage.

Rolling Road Full

Thinking about the above comment I think it is now best to say that the Rolling Road is pretty much full.

So no more names for the Rolling Road please.

If any additional cars do wish to run then please attend anyway and there might be a chance that you could still get a chance to run.


----------



## Grizzle

yeh he would when paying £400 for a map i would expect him to as well lol.

All am saying is i haven't seen him or his staff checking the temps etc before being rolling roaded at a mass meet maybe if you booked personally for your own RR.


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh he would when paying £400 for a map i would expect him to as well lol.
> 
> All am saying is i haven't seen him or his staff checking the temps etc before being rolling roaded at a mass meet maybe if you booked personally for your own RR.


I'll be taking my car a wee drive before it goes on the rollers anyway just to make sure everything is up to temp.


----------



## Scottiedog

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh he would when paying £400 for a map i would expect him to as well lol.
> 
> All am saying is i haven't seen him or his staff checking the temps etc before being rolling roaded at a mass meet maybe if you booked personally for your own RR.


i have used star performance for upgrades on many of my cars excellent service.:thumb:

Can you add us thats +2 for attendance but no RR.


----------



## S-X-I

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
41. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
42. pete330
43. Scottiedog


----------



## Mark M

There is an extremely slim chance I will be able to attend, but pigs have flown :lol:

Will keep you posted Frazer.


----------



## S-X-I

Mark M said:


> There is an extremely slim chance I will be able to attend, but pigs have flown :lol:
> 
> Will keep you posted Frazer.


No problem Mark :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

I know Jim well and have never had issues with him putting my cars on the rollers.

My concerns would be vehicle type.

I have been to many single mark RR days where the rollers need little or no adjustment (if the running order is sorted prior to the event)

Don't expect 15 min turnarounds if someone brings a 600bhp Skyline then follows it with his mates Lupo!! (or girlfriends PANDA..........)


----------



## VixMix

Have we got confirmations on what traders will be attending yet? I want to work out how much money to bring!


----------



## M4D YN

VixMix said:


> Have we got confirmations on what traders will be attending yet? I want to work out how much money to bring!


bring extra and i'll spend it :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

I might bring a PTG to sell. (can be borrowed with my Brinkmann/UDM/Halogens etc etc in the Clydebank area for a shot in yer lock up Andy  )

(no forum rules broken as I only SUGGESTED a sale)


----------



## jerry318

VixMix said:


> Have we got confirmations on what traders will be attending yet? I want to work out how much money to bring!


Good question, Im going to go on a serious spending spree!!!


----------



## S-X-I

Dougster said:


> Don't expect 15 min turnarounds if someone brings a 600bhp Skyline then follows it with his mates Lupo!! (or girlfriends PANDA..........)


No Skylines allowed and there is nothing wrong with Panda's :lol:



VixMix said:


> Have we got confirmations on what traders will be attending yet? I want to work out how much money to bring!


We have two traders coming along to the meet.

David G from Car Wash'n'Wax will be there with a selection of goods and Bill Goodall from AutoSmart will also be there with his van of goodies!


----------



## BioHzrd

S-X-I just to let you know im 100% for this now as ive had no word from Insurance so cant see the car being booked into a Body shop in the next 3 weeks.

Car wont be in the best state but ill show a face to see what power it puts out.


----------



## Grizzle

^^ Cool then we can point and laugh at your bump 




j/k


----------



## BioHzrd

Custom Detailers said:


> ^^ Cool then we can point and laugh at your bump
> 
> j/k


if you can spot it without me pointing it out ill be surprised lol


----------



## Grizzle

Well what you worrying about man.


----------



## BioHzrd

Custom Detailers said:


> Well what you worrying about man.


was hopping it would be in the body shop getting sorted at some point this week and it may have fell on the weekend of this....and the fact that i have scratches out my bumper and a nice dent in my rear quarter :wall:


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> S-X-I just to let you know im 100% for this now as ive had no word from Insurance so cant see the car being booked into a Body shop in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Car wont be in the best state but ill show a face to see what power it puts out.


Good news!

Don't worry your car isn't the only one wearing a few battle scars.


----------



## BioHzrd

S-X-I said:


> Good news!
> 
> Don't worry your car isn't the only one wearing a few battle scars.


i dont like battle scars !! To compensate for them im treating it, should hopefully be sounding rather nice by the 25th


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> i dont like battle scars !! To compensate for them im treating it, should hopefully be sounding rather nice by the 25th


I know what you mean, other people can't see them but I can and it really bugs me!


----------



## BioHzrd

S-X-I said:


> I know what you mean, other people can't see them but I can and it really bugs me!


Exactly ! its the first thing i see every morning !!

Is anyone heading through from Dundee early on btw ???


----------



## big toast

What Time does everything kick off at? Am down in Kilmarnock so we r only an hour away!!

Toast:thumb:


----------



## rr dave

BioHzrd said:


> Exactly ! its the first thing i see every morning !!
> 
> Is anyone heading through from Dundee early on btw ???


Yup I am mate. If you want to meet up before going through drop me a pm. I'd suggest tesco riverside for anyone from dundee heading through?

I'l be another one warming up the car before it goes on the rollers.


----------



## S-X-I

big toast said:


> What Time does everything kick off at?
> Toast:thumb:


Things kick off around 9:30am-10:00am :thumb:


----------



## BioHzrd

Dave you have a PM mate


----------



## Deanoecosse

jerry318 said:


> Good question, Im going to go on a serious spending spree!!!


I may be able to offer a special deal on a few tubs of Dodo Juice Super Natural on the day, if anyone is interested.


----------



## alx_chung

Hi Frazer,

I know the plan is to use the list as the running order but can't remember what's involved for the guys at Star if we are running a mixture of FWD and RWD cars so wouldn't be easier if we run say the FWD cars first and then the RWDs?
Just a thought,
Alex


----------



## S-X-I

alx_chung said:


> Hi Frazer,
> 
> I know the plan is to use the list as the running order but can't remember what's involved for the guys at Star if we are running a mixture of FWD and RWD cars so wouldn't be easier if we run say the FWD cars first and then the RWDs?
> Just a thought,
> Alex


Good point Alex.

I'll make up two lists and we can use the one that suits Star Performance best :thumb:


----------



## BioHzrd

S-X-I said:


> Good point Alex.
> 
> I'll make up two lists and we can use the one that suits Star Performance best :thumb:


BioHzrd - Low N Slow - FWD :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

S-X-I said:


> Good point Alex.
> 
> I'll make up two lists and we can use the one that suits Star Performance best :thumb:


and what about us with 4wd? I think we should be first:thumb:


----------



## swordjo

BioHzrd - Low N Slow - FWD
Swordjo- FWD


----------



## alx_chung

BioHzrd - Low N Slow - FWD
Swordjo - FWD
alx_chung - FWD
Graham - FWD


----------



## Grizzle

BioHzrd - Low N Slow - FWD
Swordjo - FWD
alx_chung - FWD
Graham - 4wd.....nope was dreaming FWD


----------



## Scottiedog

Deanoecosse said:


> I may be able to offer a special deal on a few tubs of Dodo Juice Super Natural on the day, if anyone is interested.


me if the offer is special enough:thumb:


----------



## rr dave

BioHzrd - Low N Slow - FWD
Swordjo - FWD
alx_chung - FWD
Graham - 4wd.....nope was dreaming FWD
RR Dave - FWD


----------



## S-X-I

No need to create a new list guys.

I will look through your previous threads and work out what your driving. If i can't figure it out I'll drop you a PM.

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Ghost_walker (Rolling Road)
16. Xpressvalet
17. SURFERROSA
18. Paulo
19. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
20. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
21. caledonia
22. Phil23
23. jamiec
24. Cheechy (Rolling road)
25. Pixor
26. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. chron (Rolling Road)
28. badly dubbed
29. VixMix (RollingRoad)
30. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
31. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
32. ianking
33. Sorearms (Demo Car)
34. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
35. Jerry318
36. h4den1
37. M4D YN
38. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
39. andyboygsi
40. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
41. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
42. pete330
43. Scottiedog


----------



## alx_chung

Nice one mate! I was just thinking of the 3 lists that you were going to end up with on the day 
Alex


----------



## spitfire

Frazer,
I don't know the setup over at Star! What's the plan for the day if it's raining over there? Is there shelter for the numbers that are going?


----------



## big toast

Ma Gti's Front wheel drive:driver:


Toast


----------



## evobaz

Might pop along and spectate for a wee while (weather dependant)


----------



## big eck

Last time I was at star Jim didnt have any problem with everyone standing inside the work shop so if its raining we wont get wet 

I might have another mate for the rolling road if anyone pulls out.

Lookin forward to this now


----------



## ghost_walker

**** biscuits i canny make it now have to work instead

someone gonna fix the list to sort that please?


----------



## S-X-I

spitfire said:


> Frazer,
> I don't know the setup over at Star! What's the plan for the day if it's raining over there? Is there shelter for the numbers that are going?


The unit is pretty big so there will be more than enough space for all of us :thumb:



ghost_walker said:


> **** biscuits i canny make it now have to work instead
> 
> someone gonna fix the list to sort that please?


Sorry to hear that you have to work.

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog


----------



## S-X-I

Well made up a running list for the Rolling Road along with details of members cars.

Although the Rolling Road is full there are still places for people to attend the meet. So if your interested then stick your name down!

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. Ali PM Sent
5. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
6. Graham VW Caddy FWD
7. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
8. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
9. Spitfire PM Sent
10. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
11. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
12. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
13. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
14. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
15. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
16. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
17. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
18. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
19. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
20. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD

If any of the details are incorrect about the tyre of car that you are bringing along then please post up and i'll change the list.

Also, I was unsure of some of the cars so some of you have PM's on the way.

The running list should stay as above although those with either RWD or 4WD cars may have to wait until the majority (FWD) of the cars have been run. This all depends on the way that Jim at Star wants to run it :thumb:


----------



## knoxvillain

frazer,
I can't reply to your pm for some reason.it's my +1 who's bringing a car for the rr.i won't be.his is a honda civic type r.
Looking forward to it.
ian


----------



## S-X-I

knoxvillain said:


> frazer,
> I can't reply to your pm for some reason.it's my +1 who's bringing a car for the rr.i won't be.his is a honda civic type r.
> Looking forward to it.
> ian


Thanks for getting back to be so quickly.

I think you need 10 posts before you can send PM's :thumb:


----------



## Jeff_B

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day – 25th January 2009 

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. Ali PM Sent
5. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
6. Graham VW Caddy FWD
7. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
8. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
9. Spitfire PM Sent
10. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
11. Deanoecosse PM Sent
12. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
13. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
14. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
15. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
16. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
17. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
18. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
19. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
20. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. Ali PM Sent
5. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
6. Graham VW Caddy FWD
7. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
8. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
9. Spitfire PM Sent
10. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
11. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
12. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
13. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
14. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
15. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
16. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
17. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
18. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
19. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
20. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## spitfire

Sti 4wd


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. Ali PM Sent
5. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
6. Graham VW Caddy FWD
7. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
8. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
9. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
10. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
11. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
12. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
13. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
14. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
15. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
16. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
17. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
18. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
19. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
20. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## BREMBO

I may pop along for the detailing, no point in me doing the RR lol

David G if you could bring some CG New Car Air Freshener 16oz, that would be great!

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Ali

AhhhH!!! DAMNIT! Forgot all about that! And i've organised a night out on the Sat! No chance i'll be in a fit state to drive the next day! Sorry folks i'll have to pull out.


----------



## jonnie5

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day – 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. Ali PM Sent
5. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
6. Graham VW Caddy FWD
7. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
8. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
9. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
10. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
11. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
12. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
13. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
14. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
15. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
16. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
17. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
18. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
19. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
20. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## Seebo1690

*Sun 25th*

Hi there please add me to the list to attend, not rr though.

Thanks and see you there.

PS - I'll be coming with a plus 1.


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## donnyboy

I'm gonna try and make it along and put my car on the RR if there's space/time.

Will need to see nearer the time.

What time does it start/Finish?


----------



## S-X-I

donnyboy said:


> I'm gonna try and make it along and put my car on the RR if there's space/time.
> 
> Will need to see nearer the time.
> 
> What time does it start/Finish?


Donny,

It starts around 10AM and should run all day through to late afternoon. So we will still be there even if you turn up a bit later this time lol

Ali has had drop off the rolling road due to other commitments so there is a spare space for the Cupra.


----------



## alan burnett

i mite pop down if i am still at home hope i am still at home is there anyone gowing down from aberdeen pm me and if i am gowing can have a convoy on the way down


----------



## big eck

I had a plus 1 next to my name mate for the rolling road if thats still ok???

Its just that its not on the RR list.


----------



## S-X-I

big eck said:


> I had a plus 1 next to my name mate for the rolling road if thats still ok???
> 
> Its just that its not on the RR list.


Sorry, must have missed that one.

What kind of car does your friend got?


----------



## big eck

Well its either a Leon Cupra R or a Mazda 3 MPS

It'll deffo be either one tho


----------



## Grizzle

No Eck he cant, go away you gypo!!







lol


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## Superhands

Wow , Liking the sound of this .... seen something about this over on Scottish Vag 

Any room for me +1 

MKIV Golf GT TDI 150 ?? (not on RR )


----------



## S-X-I

Superhands said:


> Wow , Liking the sound of this .... seen something about this over on Scottish Vag
> 
> Any room for me +1
> 
> MKIV Golf GT TDI 150 ?? (not on RR )


Yeah, there should be space for you although the Rolling Road is full.

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## Superhands

Been to Star a few times , buy the look of this list, its good they have a big car park lol


----------



## alan burnett

can you ad my name +1


----------



## G17 RON

Can you add me aswell mate (rolling road 4WD) plus "G2 HMY" also a member of DW!


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## S-X-I

G17 RON said:


> Can you add me aswell mate (rolling road 4WD) plus "G2 HMY" also a member of DW!


Sorry Rolling Road is full, you are still welsome to attend the meet though.


----------



## BioHzrd

Will there be any Traders here btw ??? forgot to ask....


----------



## Grizzle

AS is one.


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> Will there be any Traders here btw ??? forgot to ask....


AutoSmart and CarWash'n'Wax


----------



## BioHzrd

A selection of stuff or better to get in touch and order ahead for collection then ?


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> A selection of stuff or better to get in touch and order ahead for collection then ?


Both will have a selection of items but contact David G from CarWash'n'Wax if you want anything specific.


----------



## RobDom

Not sure if I'll make this TBH as my car is currently in bits (winter upgrades).


----------



## Jeff_B

Is there going to be a limit on numbers because for car parking its not that big ?


----------



## mark998

i think aslong as the units beside Star Performance are closed then there should be enough room for most people

*Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009 *

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil32 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1
48. Mark998

*Rolling Road Running Order*

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 PM Sent
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## big eck

I have another car for the rollers if someone pulls out 

So if a space opens up I get first dibs if thats all gravy


----------



## swordjo

Is there a prize for the dirtiest car? I've not washed mine for nearly a month and won't get a chance to :lol:


----------



## wilson_let

S-X-I said:


> AutoSmart and CarWash'n'Wax


Whos going from AS? Bill Goodall?


----------



## jerry318

wilson_let said:


> Whos going from AS? Bill Goodall?


Yes im sure it is


----------



## S-X-I

Jeff_B said:


> Is there going to be a limit on numbers because for car parking its not that big ?


Will stop at 50, as with past meets not eveyone who has their name down will turn up so hopefully there will be enough space for us all.



wilson_let said:


> Whos going from AS? Bill Goodall?


Yeah its Bill, that is if he gets back to me.

Will give him a phone on Monday.


----------



## wilson_let

S-X-I said:


> Yeah its Bill, that is if he gets back to me.
> 
> Will give him a phone on Monday.


Im 95% sure he is due in to me this Tuesday! Il have a word with him. He is probably mobbed just now with just comin off his xmas holidays.


----------



## S-X-I

wilson_let said:


> Im 95% sure he is due in to me this Tuesday! Il have a word with him. He is probably mobbed just now with just comin off his xmas holidays.


That would be great if you could, i'll hold off giving him a call till then.


----------



## Grizzle

wilson_let said:


> Im 95% sure he is due in to me this Tuesday! Il have a word with him. He is probably mobbed just now with just comin off his xmas holidays.


I Doubt it most AS reps are fairly quite well one this way, edinburgh and glasgow are.


----------



## wilson_let

Custom Detailers said:


> I Doubt it most AS reps are fairly quite well one this way, edinburgh and glasgow are.


Last time i had Bill in was the 23rd of Decemeber. Said he was rushed off his feet. And had planned on taking christmas eve off but couldnt as he had no time.
I also get the Nielsen rep in. He is a differant story and is every quite.


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FWD
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## Phil23

So looking forward to Sunday. 'Tis my birthday on Friday and have asked for cash to spend on at the meet. Maybe some of the the suppliers will want to give me a pressie!.........(Don't ask, don't get!). And I'm a big believer in buying local.......


----------



## BioHzrd

Have to ask is a clean car a must as with the weather atm and me being lazi mines looks like its going to be barket !


----------



## VixMix

^^^^
:lol: barket :lol:


What a great expression!


----------



## rr dave

BioHzrd said:


> Have to ask is a clean car a must as with the weather atm and me being lazi mines looks like its going to be barket !


you could clean it before and by the time you get there it would be needing done again.


----------



## BioHzrd

rr dave said:


> you could clean it before and by the time you get there it would be needing done again.


Tru mate, dont want to meet up with you and your cars spotless now !! :wall:


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
6. Alzay (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
26. chron (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. Alzay Ford Mondeo ST200 FWD
4. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
5. Graham VW Caddy FWD
6. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
7. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
8. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
9. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
10. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
11. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
12. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
13. chron Toyota MR2 RWD
14. VixMix Mini Cooper FWD
15. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FWD
16. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
17. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
18. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
19. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## VixMix

Sorry to be a pain, but I have been thinking since i put my name down here, whether I'd bring the MINI or the big ol' Audi. Reason being, that if I am going to do anything, it would be the Audi that would get it. As the Audi is primarily a tow car, I was toying with a remap to get some extra torque in. It would be interesting to see what she pulls just now and what the potential is...

Any problems with that change of plan? She's an Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDI sport


----------



## S-X-I

VixMix said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I have been thinking since i put my name down here, whether I'd bring the MINI or the big ol' Audi. Reason being, that if I am going to do anything, it would be the Audi that would get it. As the Audi is primarily a tow car, I was toying with a remap to get some extra torque in. It would be interesting to see what she pulls just now and what the potential is...
> 
> Any problems with that change of plan? She's an Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDI sport


It will be no problem, is it FWD or Quattro?


----------



## ianking

Wuld it be a good idea for us to post up what cars we will be comming in even if they are not going on the rolling road. That way we can put names to faces easier.

I will be in my 130i M Sport as shown below. Feel free to say hello.
Cant promise that my car will be very clean though as I am going to have to drive it from 10 miles south of Edinburgh.


----------



## S-X-I

ianking said:


> Wuld it be a good idea for us to post up what cars we will be comming in even if they are not going on the rolling road. That way we can put names to faces easier.


I'll being along some stickly labels to use as name badges so it will be easier to know who is who.


----------



## Grizzle

Silver VW Caddy 56 plate cant be certain i will have the stickers on it yet lol


----------



## jerry318

This but lowered and wheels refurbed


----------



## evobaz

If I come along to spectate i'll be in this


----------



## BioHzrd

Ill be in this, but itll be barket by the time i leve my street !


----------



## david g

jerry318 said:


> This but lowered and wheels refurbed


Stunning :thumb:


----------



## david g

Looking forward to Sunday ,if anyone has any product request for Sunday let me know


----------



## VixMix

S-X-I said:


> It will be no problem, is it FWD or Quattro?


Quattro I WISH :argie: I'd LOVE a quattro. My audi's plain old fwd.

I love the way everyone is aplogising in advance for their car being dirty. I have no shame and I'll tell you now, the Audi's minging and swirl-city  and it won't be any different before Sunday.


----------



## spitfire

VixMix said:


> Quattro I WISH :argie: I'd LOVE a quattro. My audi's plain old fwd.
> 
> I love the way everyone is aplogising in advance for their car being dirty. I have no shame and I'll tell you now, the Audi's minging and swirl-city  and it won't be any different before Sunday.


You can't expect anything else this time of year. Not all cars can be garage queens


----------



## badly_dubbed

ill be in this - bar the wheels as theyre off for winter










 see you guys then


----------



## Phil23

jerry318 said:


> This but lowered and wheels refurbed


Very nice motor, I'll be the one bugging you with questions as I have recently bought my first BMW, and it is in need of some TLC.


----------



## spitfire

The forecasts not looking particularly good for Sunday with rain predicted. Look out the flasks and long johns.


----------



## Superhands

I will be coming along in my Golf PD 150


















Last time i was at Star i passed a DIY car wash place , so will pack my Bilberry and some brushes, blast off some of the road grime from the Trip form West Lothian


----------



## Superhands

Oh i was also wondering , if there will be a need for Demo cars on the day for ....... erm Demos lol of products etc ?


----------



## Sandy-m2

I've been watching this for a while now but havn't put my name down. Hopefully i'll be there if i can find the pennies for fuel!!


----------



## S-X-I

Superhands said:


> Oh i was also wondering , if there will be a need for Demo cars on the day for ....... erm Demos lol of products etc ?


The original demo car might not be able to make it now but we have a back up car.


----------



## Superhands

Was gonna offer up my car if needed 

Within reason lol Would be more than happy to help show the plus points of 5 layers of Wax lol


----------



## S-X-I

Superhands said:


> Was gonna offer up my car if needed
> 
> Within reason lol Would be more than happy to help show the plus points of 5 layers of Wax lol


Will keep that in mind thanks :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

AutoSmart Rep. has just confirmed that he will be there.

He should be there from 11AM through to early afternoon.


----------



## Superhands

Hey , can you give me a idea of what will be happening on the day 
I know alot of the guys are on the RR , what else is happening ?

Thanks 

Dean


----------



## S-X-I

Superhands said:


> Hey , can you give me a idea of what will be happening on the day
> I know alot of the guys are on the RR , what else is happening ?


Dave KG will be there giving polishing demonstration throughout the day. If there is anything else you want to see getting demonstrated then let us know and we will try and sort something out.

There will also be two traders there, AutoSmart and CarWash'n'Wax. So you can have a look at their products and purchase them if you like them.

Finally you can watch the cars on the Rolling Road and see how they perfrom.


----------



## big toast

Hey all I'll be up in the golf hopefully as clean as this










And my mate will be in this maybe not as clean lol










Toast:detailer:


----------



## Superhands

S-X-I said:


> Dave KG will be there giving polishing demonstration throughout the day. If there is anything else you want to see getting demonstrated then let us know and we will try and sort something out.
> 
> There will also be two traders there, AutoSmart and CarWash'n'Wax. So you can have a look at their products and purchase them if you like them.
> 
> Finally you can watch the cars on the Rolling Road and see how they perfrom.


Nice one mate cant wait , lucky i get paid on Friday lol


----------



## jerry318

Phil23 said:


> Very nice motor, I'll be the one bugging you with questions as I have recently bought my first BMW, and it is in need of some TLC.


No problem mate:thumb:


----------



## jerry318

S-X-I said:


> Dave KG will be there giving polishing demonstration throughout the day. If there is anything else you want to see getting demonstrated then let us know and we will try and sort something out.
> 
> There will also be two traders there, AutoSmart and CarWash'n'Wax. So you can have a look at their products and purchase them if you like them.
> 
> Finally you can watch the cars on the Rolling Road and see how they perfrom.


Nice one hopefully he has plenty Tardis:thumb:


----------



## jerry318

badly_dubbed said:


> ill be in this - bar the wheels as theyre off for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you guys then


Not fancy putting them back on for the day :thumb:


----------



## Alzay

Sorry guys not going to make this need to work nightshift Saturday covering sickness for a workmate, maybe next time


----------



## Cupra_G

Dont worry toast I'll make sure he washes the audi! I'm not showing up in a manky audi


----------



## VixMix

Alzay said:


> Sorry guys not going to make this need to work nightshift Saturday covering sickness for a workmate, maybe next time


Wuss - I've been nightshift all week and don't finish til 7.30 on Sunday Morning.

Somebody wanna pack some ProPlus :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
4. Graham VW Caddy FWD
5. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
6. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
7. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
8. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
9. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
10. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
11. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
12. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
13. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FWD
14. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
15. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
16. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
17. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD

A few spots have become availible on the Rolling Road due to pull outs.

If anyone is interested then post up!


----------



## S-X-I

I'll be rolling in this.....


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
4. Graham VW Caddy FWD
5. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
6. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
7. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
8. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
9. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
10. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
11. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
12. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
13. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FWD
14. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
15. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
16. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
17. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD

A few spots have become availible on the Rolling Road due to pull outs.

If anyone is interested then post up!


----------



## Superhands

Mmmmm car is on 95k and is still on stock map RR for me may not be a wise move lol


----------



## pixor

I'll be there in this...

















I look forward to seeing any other E39s, as I only bought this a couple of months ago.

P.S. It'll probably be minging :detailer:


----------



## Jeff_B

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day – 25th January 2009 

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B + 1
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
4. Graham VW Caddy FWD
5. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
6. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
7. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
8. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
9. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
10. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
11. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
12. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
13. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FWD
14. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
15. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
16. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
17. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B +1
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. Swordjo Seat Ibiza Cupra FWD
3. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
4. Graham VW Caddy FWD
5. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
6. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
7. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
8. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
9. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
10. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
11. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
12. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
13. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FWD
14. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
15. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
16. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
17. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD

A few spots have become availible on the Rolling Road due to pull outs.

If anyone is interested then post up!


----------



## Sandy-m2

I'd love a shot but cant afford it at the moment.


----------



## Grizzle

Hmmmm i'm running 4th might just leave the van running then to keep it warm


----------



## Superhands

Hope its not a PD engine G !!!!!


----------



## spitfire

Custom Detailers said:


> Hmmmm i'm running 4th might just leave the van running then to keep it warm


It'll still depend on the order Star want to take them though


----------



## S-X-I

Superhands said:


> Hope its not a PD engine G !!!!!


Why would that make a difference?


----------



## Grizzle

Exactly why would it?


----------



## Sandy-m2

Custom Detailers said:


> Exactly why would it?


The will put the one that is likley to brake the road last, the last time we were there (10 supras) the first car broke the road! lol


----------



## Grizzle

i hardly think it will break anything lol should only be around 140-145bhp


----------



## Superhands

PDs should never be left to tick over mate , something to do with the oil temp getting too low ?

Can cause Cam wear .... and BIG problems ... i have a Golf PD 150 myself !

Ask around on Scottish Vag Graham if you want to Confirm this


----------



## Grizzle

Superhands said:


> PDs should never be left to tick over mate , something to do with the oil temp getting too low ?
> 
> Can cause Cam wear .... and BIG problems ... i have a Golf PD 150 myself !
> 
> Ask around on Scottish Vag Graham if you want to Confirm this


No no i believe yeh mate just never heard of it, it is a PD so...eh......i turn it off when i get there lol


----------



## Superhands

Not sure if you know Gaz form Scottish Vag , but he is the one that told me all about it (he has a TDI Anni )

Also would it be ok if you have a wee look at my car on sunday and gave me idea of what im needing in way of paint correction. i know you do good deals for us Scottish Vag boys lol

Sorry its a black Golf lol


----------



## scoles1

I will be along in this..also be accompied by my mate in his white corsa B

Unfortunately mine will look nothing like it did after Dave KG finished with it.....sorry

stuart


----------



## spitfire

So what's (if anything) gonna break the road this time do you think? We could run a sweep


----------



## sorearms

Well folks it's a sad day for me. I've been in contact with sxi regarding my car no longer being used as the demo car. Reason being my boss has fallen ill and i wasn't sure if i could make sunday. Unfortuntely he has if anything went downhill so poor old me's got to cover him at work and can't make the meet. Gutted as i was looking forward to this. I hope this doesn't cause any problems as people have worked hard to bring the meet to this stage.Hopefully the backup car is still available. Hope you all have a great day and i'll see you all one day :wall:.Gregor


----------



## Grizzle

Superhands said:


> Not sure if you know Gaz form Scottish Vag , but he is the one that told me all about it (he has a TDI Anni )
> 
> Also would it be ok if you have a wee look at my car on sunday and gave me idea of what im needing in way of paint correction. i know you do good deals for us Scottish Vag boys lol
> 
> Sorry its a black Golf lol


haha no worrys we can have a chat with regards to what your looking for etc

Ah Scottish Vag man :thumb: i'll see you ok.


----------



## Grizzle

scoles1 said:


> Unfortunately mine will look nothing like it did after Dave KG finished with it.....sorry
> 
> stuart


Why not? were you showing after car procedures??


----------



## scoles1

Custom Detailers said:


> Why not? were you showing after car procedures??


Yeah dave showed me some great tips.... and i also have a fair few products but spent way to much money and time making it go faster and as a result spent no time cleaning or treating the paintwork...

And now its showing bad signs of scratches and chips every where...

Looks ok from a distance but when up close its a whole different ball game...

Stuart


----------



## Grizzle

its always the same eh lol


----------



## jerry318

pixor said:


> I'll be there in this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing any other E39s, as I only bought this a couple of months ago.
> 
> P.S. It'll probably be minging :detailer:


Looking forward to seeng your car mate, rare colour:thumb:


----------



## Scottiedog

I'm making sure that my car is well manky for the meet.


----------



## pete330

Best place to wash motor near the place?


----------



## caledonia

I don't have to make sure is manky. Its been 3 weeks and nearly 1700miles since its last wash. Lets just say the weather and the crud on the road does not make it nice viewing. :wall:
Gordon.


----------



## S-X-I

sorearms said:


> Well folks it's a sad day for me. I've been in contact with sxi regarding my car no longer being used as the demo car. Reason being my boss has fallen ill and i wasn't sure if i could make sunday. Unfortuntely he has if anything went downhill so poor old me's got to cover him at work and can't make the meet. Gutted as i was looking forward to this. I hope this doesn't cause any problems as people have worked hard to bring the meet to this stage.Hopefully the backup car is still available. Hope you all have a great day and i'll see you all one day :wall:.Gregor


Thanks for keeping me updated Gregor and sorry again that you can't make it.


----------



## S-X-I

I'll will be giving the car a good going over on Saturday come rain, shine, sleet or snow.


----------



## caledonia

I am guessing we still have a back up car.?

Or do we just set about Grahams van. Nice straight flat panels. Could work.


----------



## Grizzle

caledonia said:


> I am guessing we still have a back up car.?
> 
> Or do we just set about Grahams van. Nice straight flat panels. Could work.


:thumb:


----------



## Phil23

caledonia said:


> I am guessing we still have a back up car.?
> 
> Or do we just set about Grahams van. Nice straight flat panels. Could work.


Brake calipers have turned up for the Golf so may get them fitted tomorrow if not I will be bringing the BMW to play with.


----------



## RobDom

My car is still in bits so I won't be attending the meet, sorry.


----------



## S-X-I

Another pull out for the rolling road so there are *THREE* spaces now availible if anyone is interested!

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B +1
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
3. Graham VW Caddy FWD
4. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
5. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
6. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
7. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
8. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
9. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
10. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
11. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
12. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FwD
13. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
14. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
15. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
16. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## jerry318

pete330 said:


> Best place to wash motor near the place?


Pete, there is a place called Macs Wax not too far from Pheonix if you want someone to do it for you or there is a pay as you jet wash at Asda right net to Pheonix!


----------



## big eck

I have some else wanting to put there car on the rolling road if thats ok, fills the list back up lol

Its one of my mates in another Leon Cupra R

Let me know asap please mate


----------



## Grizzle

big eck said:


> I have some else wanting to put there car on the rolling road if thats ok, fills the list back up lol
> 
> Its one of my mates in another Leon Cupra R
> 
> Let me know asap please mate


Again...

NO

Lmao


----------



## big toast

Would it be possible for me to put another plus 1 next to my name I've got my mate who's got a seriously clean mk3 astra gsi on throttle bodies looking to rolling road it?


Toast:driver:


----------



## big eck

Custom Detailers said:


> Again...
> 
> NO
> 
> Lmao




Gotta ask are you called grizzle (I think) on the falkirk site???


----------



## pete330

jerry318 said:


> Pete, there is a place called Macs Wax not too far from Pheonix if you want someone to do it for you or there is a pay as you jet wash at Asda right net to Pheonix!


Thats the one behind burger van in laybe?


----------



## Grizzle

big eck said:


> Gotta ask are you called grizzle (I think) on the falkirk site???


ya man not been on there in months.


----------



## big eck

Thought so, no been on in a long time as well.

Sois it cool for my mate to put on his LCR then???


----------



## jerry318

pete330 said:


> Thats the one behind burger van in laybe?


No its on the main road that runs past Asda or at the top of Sinclair Street

if your comming from Dundee and come off the A92 and if you were heading to Pheonix you will pass it on your left:thumb:


----------



## Superhands

Spent 4 Hours on the Golf yeasterday , as im working today ..... Got out the car at work today and its Manky again !!!! 

About a mile from Star there is a self serv Car wash , might take my Bilberry and a brush with me and give it a wee going over. 

Oh and what time is best to turn up ?


----------



## Grizzle

big eck said:


> Thought so, no been on in a long time as well.
> 
> Sois it cool for my mate to put on his LCR then???


Yeh its a bit chavvy... :lol:

Dont see why not mate sure Frazer said there is spaces i'm sure he will post soon about it.

Graham


----------



## jerry318

Superhands said:


> Spent 4 Hours on the Golf yeasterday , as im working today ..... Got out the car at work today and its Manky again !!!!
> 
> About a mile from Star there is a self serv Car wash , might take my Bilberry and a brush with me and give it a wee going over.
> 
> Oh and what time is best to turn up ?


From 10am :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ PM Sent.


----------



## alan_mcc

wish i was a bit older now!
even when i'm 16.. i don't fancy isitting on a ped on the way to a meet. :lol:


----------



## S-X-I

big eck said:


> Thought so, no been on in a long time as well.
> 
> Sois it cool for my mate to put on his LCR then???


Both your friends in the LCR and GSI are fine of the RR.


----------



## S-X-I

Might be a slight problem with the AutoSmart Rep.

He has a water leak in his van so he will let me know in the morning if he can still make it.


----------



## Sandy-m2

Ok i can confim that I'm going to be there now....


Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day – 25th January 2009 

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B +1
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1
48. Sandy-m2

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
3. Graham VW Caddy FWD
4. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
5. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
6. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
7. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
8. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
9. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
10. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
11. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
12. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FwD
13. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
14. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD
15. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD
16. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## Sandy-m2

I'll be in this,


----------



## BioHzrd

Whats the kick off time ?


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> Whats the kick off time ?


Starts from 9:30/10:00 AM


----------



## BioHzrd

S-X-I said:


> Starts from 9:30/10:00 AM


Ok cool......

Think there would be any chance of them letting me stick my car on a ramp so i can see whats ratteling on my exhaust ??:argie:


----------



## S-X-I

BioHzrd said:


> Ok cool......
> 
> Think there would be any chance of them letting me stick my car on a ramp so i can see whats ratteling on my exhaust ??:argie:


No harm in asking.


----------



## S-X-I

The weather is looking pretty promising for tomorrow.

Starts off a bit rainy/cloudy but it should clear up early afternoon.


----------



## stu324

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B +1
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1
48. stu +1 (better late than never:thumb


----------



## Dave KG

stu324 said:


> 1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2. Dave KG
> 3. TUBS
> 4. missyR
> 5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
> 7. Ali (Rolling Road)
> 8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
> 9. Graham (Rolling Road)
> 10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
> 11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
> 12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
> 13. allyrennie
> 14. RobDon
> 15. Xpressvalet
> 16. SURFERROSA
> 17. Paulo
> 18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
> 19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
> 20. caledonia
> 21. Phil23
> 22. jamiec
> 23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
> 24. Pixor
> 25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
> 27. badly dubbed
> 28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
> 29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
> 30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
> 31. ianking
> 32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
> 33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
> 34. Jerry318
> 35. h4den1
> 36. M4D YN
> 37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
> 38. andyboygsi
> 39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
> 40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
> 41. pete330
> 42. Scottiedog
> 43. Jeff_B +1
> 44. jonnie5
> 45. Seebo1690
> 46. Superhands
> 47. alan burnett +1
> 48. stu +1 (better late than never:thumb


Stroll on, Stu! :lol::lol::lol::lol: Last minute or what!


----------



## S-X-I

Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - 25th January 2009

1. S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2. Dave KG
3. TUBS
4. missyR
5. swordjo (Rolling Road)
7. Ali (Rolling Road)
8. alx_chung (Rolling Road)
9. Graham (Rolling Road)
10. RR Dave (Rolling Road)
11. Jamie_222 (Rolling Road)
12. Spitfire (Rolling Road)
13. allyrennie
14. RobDon
15. Xpressvalet
16. SURFERROSA
17. Paulo
18. SCOTIA (Rolling Road)
19. Deanoecosse (Rolling Road)
20. caledonia
21. Phil23
22. jamiec
23. Cheechy (Rolling road)
24. Pixor
25. BioHzrd (Rolling Road)
27. badly dubbed
28. VixMix (RollingRoad)
29. Scoles1 (RollingRoad) +1 (Rolling Road)
30. Altered Carbon (Rolling Road)
31. ianking
32. Sorearms (Demo Car)
33. Phil23 (Back-Up Demo Car)
34. Jerry318
35. h4den1
36. M4D YN
37. bigeck (Rolling Road) +1
38. andyboygsi
39. Big Toast (Rolling Road)
40. knoxvillain + 1 (rolling road)
41. pete330
42. Scottiedog
43. Jeff_B +1
44. jonnie5
45. Seebo1690
46. Superhands
47. alan burnett +1
48. Sandy-m2
49. stu +1

Rolling Road Running Order

1. S-X-I Fiat Panda 100HP FWD
2. alx_chung Seat Leon FWD
3. Graham VW Caddy FWD
4. RR Dave Honda Integra Tyre R FWD
5. Jamie_22 Ford Focus FWD
6. Spitfire Subaru Impreza STI 4WD
7. SCOTIA Skoda Octavia vRS FWD
8. Deanoecosse Audi A4 4WD
9. Cheechy Audi TT FWD
10. BioHzrd Renault Clio FWD
11. VixMix Audi A4 FWD
12. Scoles1 VW Golf FWD +1 Vauxhall Corsa FwD
13. Altered Carbon VW Golf GTI FWD
14. Bigeek Seat Leon Cupra R FWD +1 Mazda 3 MPS FWD +1 Seat Leon Cupra R FWD
15. Big toast VW Golf GTI FWD +1 Audi S3 4WD +1 Vauxhall Astra GSI FWD
16. Knoxvillain +1 Honda Civic Type R FWD


----------



## andyboygsi

anyone from glasgow wanna double up?


----------



## stu324

hahaha, as i said better late than never dave. Did gary get on ok at the unit today? Thats another student for you:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

yo sxi wouldnt it be better too have the 2 4wd cars together as im sure they will have to adjust the RR to suit them, the distance between the rollers changes for 4wd


----------



## S-X-I

andyboygsi said:


> yo sxi wouldnt it be better too have the 2 4wd cars together as im sure they will have to adjust the RR to suit them, the distance between the rollers changes for 4wd


I'll leave it up to Jim at SP to decide.

It will probably turn out that the FWD cars will go first.


----------



## andyboygsi

usually when i am at a RR thats what happens


----------



## jerry318

S-X-I said:


> Might be a slight problem with the AutoSmart Rep.
> 
> He has a water leak in his van so he will let me know in the morning if he can still make it.


Damn Im in desperate need of some Tardis


----------



## S-X-I

jerry318 said:


> Damn Im in desperate need of some Tardis


Hopefully he will be able to make it.


----------



## Dave KG

stu324 said:


> hahaha, as i said better late than never dave. Did gary get on ok at the unit today? Thats another student for you:thumb:


He did, Stu - a real eyeopener for him on his L200 wing, thats for sure!! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

What's the weather like through there? It's teaming down here in Wedgieland


----------



## Phil23

spitfire said:


> What's the weather like through there? It's teaming down here in Wedgieland


Damp and cold at the mo, but apparently will brighten up later.


----------



## Grizzle

AM AWAKE!!! 


yeh metcheck says cloudy tiny chance of rain, but feels 0, -1!! i'll bring a jacket this time lol


----------



## BioHzrd

Jacket and a hat for me i think freezin outside !!


----------



## pete330

Pretty bad up here at 9am,so thought i would give it a miss


----------



## BioHzrd

Weathers good down there to mate bit chilly but suns out ! 

Nice to meet folk there cheers for the day out !


----------



## pixor

Nice to meet you all. Thanks to Dave for his advice with polishers and the demo.

Last but not least, it was good to meet the guys I have spoken to online, both the ex-RX-8 owners and the E39 owners!

Here's some pics.

The rolling road...

























A cool mini...


















A Supra...


















Dave demoing his skills...










The finished result. The polished panel is to the left of the door, the un-polished one is the door. Dave has removed as much of the deep scrach as he can, and the swirling is gone, as well as improved sharpness and clarity.










And a free lunch! Thanks


----------



## Paulo

_Good meet and great for putting faces to names...:lol:

Big thanks to S-X-I for organising the day and also Star Performance and Dave KG for their work throughout the day:thumb:

And a final thanks to Star Performance for supplying the food and Andyboygsi for cooking my burger...:thumb:_


----------



## scoles1

was a good day gents.... some nice motors there 

Sorry i made and abrupt exit but my feet went past being numb 

stuart


----------



## Phil23

Great time, always nice to meet new folks. Particularly some other E39 owners. :wave:


----------



## stu324

a good day all round, pitty it was so cold, but a good never the less. Looking forward to the next one and some warmer weather:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

cheers folks had a great wee day. feet are numb as hell tho haha

good to talk to some new people i just hope they all keep appearing on the forum now.

no bother paulo how was your waft home?


----------



## spitfire

Thanks to Frazer another good day was had at Star. Thanks Frazer. :thumb: It was a mixed day for Gary and I, first the Sat nav got us lost and took us to the wrong industrial estate:wall:. Then we had the worry of the mud flaps being ripped off, but were assured they would be fine, only to then find out that the front towing eye was unavailable though some mods that'd been carried out. With nowhere else on the chassis available our hopes were dashed. However overall we enjoyed our run through and meeting some folks. Star should be commended for making us welcome in their premises and put on a nice barbeque:thumb:. It was my first run in a Scooby and I was taken aback by the sheer power and that *Grrr Sheek Tssh *:argie::devil:

Back home I offered the Scoob a quick wash down before she travelled the last ten miles. So I'll leave you with some pics of her looking clean again.





























BTW, that wee orange mini is a cracker. Welldone to whoever owns that :thumb:


----------



## ianking

I had a great day out so thanks to Frazer for organising it. Thanks to Star Performance for having us and providing the BBQ. Was great to chat with folks that share the same passion for cleaning their cars. 

Thanks also for Star performance for the use of the jet wash. My car got so filthy on the way up from Edinburgh, I didnt want to put it on the rollers until it was clean. 
The 130i managed 269.5 bhp, factory rated is 265. I have not done anything to it and it just had normal petrol in it. Maybe see about getting it re-maped or such to get more horses.


----------



## andyboygsi

ianking said:


> I had a great day out so thanks to Frazer for organising it. Thanks to Star Performance for having us and providing the BBQ. Was great to chat with folks that share the same passion for cleaning their cars.
> 
> Thanks also for Star performance for the use of the jet wash. My car got so filthy on the way up from Edinburgh, I didnt want to put it on the rollers until it was clean.
> The 130i managed 269.5 bhp, factory rated is 265. I have not done anything to it and it just had normal petrol in it. Maybe see about getting it re-maped or such to get more horses.


you definately won the clean car competition


----------



## ianking

andyboygsi said:


> you definately won the clean car competition


Thanks very much but I would have given it to the red Golf Gti 30. It was flawless.


----------



## Seebo1690

Ian, great work today your zaino'd 1er looked amazing, by far the cleanest car today, the golf 30 edition was also tidy but you had a cleaner edge.

Thanks for a great day, my first meet since joining when I took delivery of the Alpine White M Sport 1er in september. Ian has tought me alot and I'm getting there slowly but surely, enjoying every minute thanks Ian

Hopefully I will be back to STAR for a tuning box having spoke to Jim today.

Thanks all well organised and felt very welcome. Top marks to Jim for being so trusting.

Seebo


----------



## Scottiedog

ianking said:


> Thanks very much but I would have given it to the red Golf Gti 30. It was flawless.


Ian you have polished:buffer: the car that much the paint is peeling from you rear wheel arch.

don't bother getting anything done to your 1'er other than getting shot of it and buying a JCW.

I was at the meet today and had a great time choosing some products to buy although I wished I had sneaked my PW Cooper on to the ramp so it got the rotary treatment from davekg.


----------



## ianking

Scottiedog said:


> Ian you have polished:buffer: the car that much the paint is peeling from you rear wheel arch.
> 
> don't bother getting anything done to your 1'er other than getting shot of it and buying a JCW.
> 
> I was at the meet today and had a great time choosing some products to buy although I wished I had sneaked my PW Cooper on to the ramp so it got the rotary treatment from davekg.


Yeah I do fancy a MINI again. Yeah the rear bumper is getting fixed on Sat. I think it was stone chipped then the super strong jet wash at my work has flicked the paint off. Will stick to my own jet wash at home from now on.


----------



## jerry318

Good day out, nice to put names to faces and also to pick up some new products


----------



## caledonia

Big thank also from me.
A special thanks to Frazer and Jim for making everyone welcome. Great day. :thumb:

I have to agree with the comments above the cleanest cars. Both the golf and the 130. Where fantastic and well looked after.

I saw a lot of people buying goods which I will also look forward to future posting and showing of there work.

Thanks to Jerry & Dean for the products and I also look forward to playing around. 

Thanks Guys and Girls (Vix) and on a brighter note. There was talk at the meet with a few members about a large Scottish meet, possibly around April or May time. Hopefully is a bit warmer and we can encourage traders and get a big enough location. 

I think there will be a feeler thread posted up soon. To test the water and for possible locations. 

Cheers for a great day.
Gordon.


----------



## h9scw

Was a good day, managed to pick up some goodies form the Autosmart truck and some Chemical Guys stuff to try.

The edition 30 came from through from Ayrshire, got a blast at the Asda jetwash in Kirkcaldy then a towel down with last touch, so to be on a par with the 130 that got a really good clean onsite is quite a result! 

Albeit the few coats of Z concours the day before helped....


----------



## big eck

Great day out with the usual banter

Car of the day for me by far was the Red MK3 Astra GSI, for a K plate the condition of it was unreal and the noise from the TBs was immence, yea the golf ed30 was seriously clean but thats nearly brand new you'd expect it to be that clean lol


----------



## rr dave

Had a great day also, good to meet some new folk and was very happy with the cars result.


----------



## Dave KG

Good day out, enjoyed seeing quite a few cars on the rolling road and chatting away with some familiar faces and some new faces. Many thanks to those involved for organising, especially Frazer and Jim :thumb:


----------



## h9scw

The underside of the Astra is as clean as the topside....trust me, I know....it used to be mine! Its now owned by my mate Yogi and is still a headturner.....it maxed out on the rollers at 155mph....not bad for a 16 yr old car.


----------



## Jeff_B

Good day , well organised. Good turn out of nice motors :thumb:


----------



## Seebo1690

Does this work ??


----------



## Seebo1690

Guys this is truly the King of Shine. We had a wee photo shoot at the end of the day, apologies for the quality these were taken with an Iphone ! !

My mate Kev in his Focus RS had a great day also. He's becoming a member just shortly and plans to be along to more meets.


----------



## alx_chung

It was a good day all round. Apologises for leaving early but I had a family lunch to get back to.
Thanks again to Frazer, DaveKG and Jim at Star for having us and providing us a place to meet. It was good to meet some new faces and see some friends as well.
I think I'd just about cleared out Jim's Unit when my car went on the rollers :lol:
Also found it quite funny when Dave went on the hunt for a car to polish 
Alex


----------



## big toast

Good day out nice to chat to some people:wave: and A very big THANK YOU to H9 SCW for the time and effort put into my Ed 30:detailer::thumb:
Also was impressed by my power output!!!


Toast:wave:


----------



## spitfire

Don't forget the minis. Apart from the one which was badly scratched, they all looked superb. :thumb:


----------



## dumpvalve

sorry i could not make this one hopefully i can make the next meet looks like it was a great day


----------



## big eck

Here are the pics I got

Phone pics btw lol

was a great day and had loads of laughs which is what its all about really lol


----------



## big toast

Here's 1 of mine and Yogi's Astra:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

First off I would like to thank everyone who turned up today and made it a great meet.

Secondly a big thank you to Jim at Star Performance for having us today. He was superb and not only treated all our cars well but also gave us some free lunch.

Lastly thanks to DavidG from CarWash'n'Wax and Bill Goodall from AutoSmart for coming along with a selection of products for us to try and buy.

I'll get my pictures up later on but for now lets start a list with the results from the Rolling Road.


1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]


----------



## big eck

Stunning cars mate, yours is imacculate and I love it and made massive power but that astra is something else just because of the age of it and how well kept it is


----------



## big toast

Aye the Power is imense and the Gsi is a real headturner:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]


----------



## Cupra_G

big eck said:


> Stunning cars mate, yours is imacculate and I love it and made massive power but that astra is something else just because of the age of it and how well kept it is


Yeah toast forgot to mention his car has an adjustable map and jim had it set on the lower of the two settings

Had a great day guys very well organised!


----------



## jamiec

big toast said:


> Here's 1 of mine and Yogi's Astra:thumb:


Is Yogi's first name Neil? Has/ had a blue Astra?


----------



## h9scw

yes, thats Neil/Yogi:thumb:


----------



## big eck

Cupra_G said:


> Yeah toast forgot to mention his car has an adjustable map and jim had it set on the lower of the two settings
> 
> Had a great day guys very well organised!


Lower setting???

I thought the setting was on Race mode as thats what jim pressed on the wee pad thing

I'd be amazed (and jealous lol) if that was on low settings


----------



## vpricey

Well today was a good laugh, glad to finally make it along to a DW meet and out some faces to the names. Thanks to all who made it happen and also thanks to Ian for running me through in his immaculate 130i


----------



## big toast

big eck said:


> Lower setting???
> 
> I thought the setting was on Race mode as thats what jim pressed on the wee pad thing
> 
> I'd be amazed (and jealous lol) if that was on low settings


big eck- The car has pump and race maps on the car Jim asked me if I would mind if he ran it on pump to compare it to the Ctr's white k1 as it was mapped yesterday which I didn't mind!

Toast:driver:


----------



## spitfire

caledonia said:


> Big thank also from me.
> A special thanks to Frazer and Jim for making everyone welcome. Great day. :thumb:
> 
> I have to agree with the comments above the cleanest cars. Both the golf and the 130. Where fantastic and well looked after.
> 
> I saw a lot of people buying goods which I will also look forward to future posting and showing of there work.
> 
> Thanks to Jerry & Dean for the products and I also look forward to playing around.
> 
> Thanks Guys and Girls (Vix) and on a brighter note. *There was talk at the meet with a few members about a large Scottish meet, possibly around April or May time. Hopefully is a bit warmer and we can encourage traders and get a big enough location. *
> 
> *I think there will be a feeler thread posted up soon. To test the water and for possible locations. *
> 
> Cheers for a great day.
> Gordon.


We got a fantastic number of people attending today and it would be great if we could arrange something like that for another big main Scottish spring/summer meet. If we could get the same numbers or better it would be a great day. We need everyone to make a big effort to attend though.


----------



## caledonia

spitfire said:


> We got a fantastic number of people attending today and it would be great if we could arrange something like that for another big main Scottish spring/summer meet. If we could get the same numbers or better it would be a great day. We need everyone to make a big effort to attend though.


Could not agree more.
Thats why we where chatting about a feeler thread to gauge numbers and possible locations.
We are hoping to get a few traders on board and hopefully get members from all of Scotland and possible North of England also.

I will speak to Dave Kg over the next couple of weeks as well as a few of the regular to Try and drum up support.

April or May is looking good and hopefully warmer. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire

caledonia said:


> Could not agree more.
> Thats why we where chatting about a feeler thread to gauge numbers and possible locations.
> We are hoping to get a few traders on board and hopefully get members from all of Scotland and possible North of England also.
> 
> I will speak to Dave Kg over the next couple of weeks as well as a few of the regular to Try and drum up support.
> 
> April or May is looking good and hopefully warmer. :thumb:
> Gordon.


With 75 names now on the Glasgow thread alone, It's not beyond the realms of possibility to get that sort of number from the whole of Scotland if the location is right and the attractions are numerous. Looking forward to hearing more about this in the coming weeks.:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

here here lol


----------



## Dave KG

caledonia said:


> Could not agree more.
> Thats why we where chatting about a feeler thread to gauge numbers and possible locations.
> We are hoping to get a few traders on board and hopefully get members from all of Scotland and possible North of England also.
> 
> I will speak to Dave Kg over the next couple of weeks as well as a few of the regular to Try and drum up support.
> 
> April or May is looking good and hopefully warmer. :thumb:
> Gordon.


Yes, I think there is great potential for a repeat of the Slough meet only up here on out doorsteps - we should start planning this very soon, get a feeler thread out (after Slough, and we can use pics of the Slough meet to give folks an idea of what the meet would be like).


----------



## .Martin

Looks like a great day was had by all! There are some great pics!



S-X-I said:


> First off I would like to thank everyone who turned
> 1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]


Feel the power 










:lol:


----------



## S-X-I

.Martin said:


> Feel the power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


:lol:

I'll need to find a new badge now!


----------



## evobaz

Looks like a good day. I was called out to work nightshift on Saturday so couldn't make it along.

Has anyone got a list of what cars made what power?


----------



## NeRo

Having seen the event advertised on Bavarian-Board, I nipped along primarily to see the BMWs and get some photos - I hope you didn't mind me coming along.

I was asked where I post my photos, so I thought it would be easier to join up and post some here

Anyway here are some pics ...

Ian's BMW 130


----------



## NeRo

.. and a few others














































A slideshow, with more pictures can be seen here ...

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612980097638/show/


----------



## mkv

Looks like a wicked day was had by all. Pity I was working.

A big scottish meet sounds a great plan. Somewhere in central belt maybe. Mkae it more or less central for everyone. Id be up for it.


----------



## spitfire

Nice pics NeRo. Welcome to DW. Hope you stick around:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Power Figures anyone?


----------



## macdo

Looks like a great day out, gutted i missed it!


----------



## alx_chung

evobaz said:


> Power Figures anyone?


The Power Figures so far......

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]


----------



## VixMix

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]



Looking forward to getting a Scottish Meet up and running!

Get your thinking caps on - we need suggestions for locations. Has to be big enough for us and our cars and ideally private enough for us to make some noize. Would be great if we could have a barbie and some beers on location!


----------



## chris l

looks like a good day would have came along but i was working


----------



## S-X-I

Though I would post up the pictures that I took yesterday. Most of them turned out pretty blurry due to it being so cold and I couldn't keep my hands still lol



























































































Last but not least my Rolling Road Power Graph










1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] - [email protected]


----------



## spitfire

I'd be keen to have a technical reason why they can't do autos


----------



## S-X-I

spitfire said:


> I'd be keen to have a technical reason why they can't do autos


Did you ask Jim about it Dougie?


----------



## spitfire

S-X-I said:


> Did you ask Jim about it Dougie?


I never thought to until 5 minutes ago.lol and he was a triffle busy anyway.


----------



## evobaz

spitfire said:


> I'd be keen to have a technical reason why they can't do autos


Aren't the power runs done at a certain RPM in a certain gear? If so, can you tell an autobox NOT to change gear?

(Edited - hope that doesn't sound like i'm being sarcastic - it wasn't supposed to)


----------



## big eck

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]


----------



## Grizzle

VixMix said:


> 4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]


Its crying out for a remap :wave:

Custom Code would easily see it 170-180bhp :thumb:

And my jeans are dry now


----------



## Sandro

i believe its normally 4th gear, something to do with the ratio being close to 1:1 or something? obviously an auto will just change gear up to 5th and give the wrong read out.

i believe thats it, i did read about it somewhere.


----------



## evobaz

Sandro said:


> i believe its normally 4th gear, something to do with the ratio being close to 1:1 or something? obviously an auto will just change gear up to 5th and give the wrong read out.
> 
> i believe thats it, i did read about it somewhere.


depends on the car and the RR'd:thumb:

Evo's get run in 3rd at AVA IIRC


----------



## Gary-360

evobaz said:


> depends on the car and the RR'd:thumb:
> 
> Evo's get run in 3rd at AVA IIRC


Yep, 3rd gear at Extreme too


----------



## Dave KG

I think the cars were being run in 5th on the day...


----------



## rr dave

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]
6. RR Dave - Intergra type R - [email protected] - [email protected]

going on my cars max speed to rpm output it must have been run in 4th gear.


----------



## Dave KG

rr dave said:


> 1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
> 5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 6. RR Dave - Intergra type R - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> going on my cars max speed to rpm output it must have been run in 4th gear.


Impressed with your car, espeically given its no youngster - good old Honda that though, you can rely on them to be as good as they day they were made


----------



## Sandy-m2

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]
6. RR Dave - Intergra type R - [email protected] - [email protected]
7. Sandy-m2 - Supra - [email protected]????rpm - [email protected]

Nice to meet everyone, and a MASSIVE thank you to Jeff and his Dad George who made it possible for me to run on sunday.

Sandy


----------



## SURFERROSA

Looks like a yet another great Scottish meet that was well-attended.

Sorry I couldn't get there after all as I was doing my mate's Jag. It had been rearranged 3 times already and it just couldn't be cancelled again.

Maybe next time:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Sandy-m2 said:


> and a MASSIVE thank you to Jeff and his Dad George who made it possible for me to run on sunday.
> 
> Sandy


Met Jeff and his Dad on Sunday too really REALLY nice chaps Jeffs car is gorgeous was nice to have a chat with his Dad.

Graham


----------



## big toast

Here's my power output runing on Map 1 rolling roaded in 5th

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]
6. RR Dave - Intergra type R - [email protected] - [email protected]
7. Sandy-m2 - Supra - [email protected]????rpm - [email protected]
8. Big Toast - Golf gti Edition 30 - [email protected] - 340lbf-ft @6510rpm


----------



## donnyboy

big toast said:


> Here's my power output runing on Map 1 rolling roaded in 5th
> 
> 8. Big Toast - Golf gti Edition 30 - [email protected] - 340lbf-ft @6510rpm


What other mods you got? What map is it?


----------



## big toast

Carbonio air intake,Miltek catback exhaust,H+R 35mm springs. Its the Giac pump and Race map:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

big toast said:


> Carbonio air intake,Miltek catback exhaust,H+R 35mm springs. Its the Giac pump and Race map:thumb:


Cool. Do you have the uprated fuel pump??

I'd like a cat back non-res Miltek for my car to better the sound abit....but a Giac map would be better option for the cost of the cat back and more BHP.:thumb: ...............both would be nice though.


----------



## big toast

Not Yet waiting on Star getting them in Also got the s3 intercooler fitted,
I've got the miltek res Catback sounds good got it done when the car got the map Recommend it big style:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

donnyboy said:


> Cool. Do you have the uprated fuel pump??
> 
> I'd like a cat back non-res Miltek for my car to better the sound abit....but a Giac map would be better option for the cost of the cat back and more BHP.:thumb: ...............both would be nice though.


A man of your means, I am sure you can afford it mate. A milltek on your Cupra would sound awesome!!
Alex


----------



## donnyboy

big toast said:


> Not Yet waiting on Star getting them in Also got the s3 intercooler fitted,
> I've got the miltek res Catback sounds good got it done when the car got the map Recommend it big style:thumb:


That should give you a few extra bhp when thats fitted. :thumb:



alx_chung said:


> A man of your means, I am sure you can afford it mate. A milltek on your Cupra would sound awesome!!
> Alex


:lol::lol: It would sound good though.


----------



## big toast

Yeah a couple of extra ponies But it gives the car a better mid range feel
I'll stick it on the rollers again when its fitted:driver:


----------



## Sandy-m2

What did the focus and the subaru run?


----------



## S-X-I

Sandy-m2 said:


> What did the focus and the subaru run?


I think the RS was around 245bhp and the Impreza was 330bhp.


----------



## Yogi-gsi

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]
6. Yogi - Astra mk3 gsi 2ltr 16v tb's - [email protected] - [email protected] 155mph :thumb:


----------



## Seebo1690

Yeah RS is my mate Kev's, he ran a 243.5 but he was expecting more - bluefin chip added.

I spoke to Jim on sunday gonna chip my alpine white 1er.


----------



## S-X-I

Seebo1690 said:


> I spoke to Jim on sunday gonna chip my alpine white 1er.


Any idea what figures could be achieved?


----------



## Seebo1690

He recommended a tuning box instead of a chip as apparently he reckoned you lose the settings come service interval ???

The box is unplugable and is also set up for any BMW so would sell ok come change time if I was to go for another manufacturer !

He reckoned 180horse if not more as you can do the same to the 120d and get nearer 200 mark as they both hug the same heart.

I'm due to phone him soon for a proper chat.


----------



## Grizzle

Seebo1690 said:


> He recommended a tuning box instead of a chip as apparently he reckoned you lose the settings come service interval ???
> 
> The box is unplugable and is also set up for any BMW so would sell ok come change time if I was to go for another manufacturer !
> 
> He reckoned 180horse if not more as you can do the same to the 120d and get nearer 200 mark as they both hug the same heart.
> 
> I'm due to phone him soon for a proper chat.


Tuning box and chip sound all 80's to me lol

After seeing the GIAC map flop on sunday i wouldnt trust it.


----------



## Yogi-gsi

1. S-X-I - Fiat Panda 100HP - [email protected] - [email protected]
2. alx_chung - Seat Leon Ref Sport - [email protected] - [email protected]
3. Grizzle - VW Caddy - [email protected] - [email protected]
4. VixMix - Audi A4 Avant 1.9 TDi - [email protected] & [email protected]
5. Big Eck - Seat Leon Cupra R - [email protected] - [email protected]
6.yogi - Astra mk3 Gsi 2ltr 16v TB's [email protected] - [email protected] - 155mph :driver:


----------



## donnyboy

Custom Detailers said:


> After seeing the GIAC map flop on sunday i wouldnt trust it.


What happened there then??? Were the figures poor??


----------



## alx_chung

donnyboy said:


> What happened there then??? Were the figures poor??


Mark from SCN (with the K1 Cupra) had a GIAC map from Star and the remap software had a corrupt file in it so rather than having the 305 bhp that was advertised it was putting out 285 bhp. But it was sorted out in the end by Jim and Mark is a happy chappie again.
Alex


----------



## Sandy-m2

Jeff if you are reading this please drop me a PM.

Sandy


----------



## W3VRS

Really awesome day guys.
Good speaking to you all.
Just thought i'd pop along and see the nice cars that showed up.
Then decided to put the fabia on. 

I will post my intro post up shortly and show how the Fabia usually looks.
The green wheels and lights were just for a bit of banter. :lol:

Thanks again for letting the oil burner on and thanks for the really good day.
Thanks also for the pictures.


----------

